# [OOC] - Discussion for Kingmaker game



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

Just setting up a thread so we can discuss without hijacking Mowgli or Leif's threads.

I just read the PF Kingmaker Player's Guide and it sounds....awesome!

It adds an element of almost RTS-ness to the RPG as you can construct cities, rule the kingdom, but keeps all the cool D&D stuff, like exploration, killing things..._and_ even is a sandbox type adventure. 

I will likely try and convert this to 4e to see how it can work as I mentioned in Leif's thread, Paizo adventures are to me second to none, but I prefer the 4e ruleset. Let's see if I can combine my two favourite RPG elements into one. 

So, long story short I will likely run it in a homebrew setting known as the Transitive Isles, which is the setting of the Living 4th Edition world

L4W:The Transitive Isles - ENWiki

However, I will have a new island appearing from the shifting seas which will be where this would take place on. It will use the names, etc from the Player's Guide (paizo.com - Pathfinder Adventure Path: Kingmaker Player's Guide PDF - free download) so it's a bit consistent. The only change will come with the gods, using the L4W ones, but I might keep the PF ones and have them as aspects of the L4W ones. One thing though is that the gods there are essentially unaligned ala the greek gods of old. 

So, why am I posting this here? Well, I would like to offer everyone here the chance to play it first before I open up recruiting a bit more. Timeline for starting is likely a couple months away. I'd like to get through corporate tax season at work (which ends in June) before I really get it started. 

There are some rather cumbersome templates to use there (as Mowgli has experienced in LEB), but we're working to remove a lot of those issues and are testing a google spreadsheet-based CS to make things easier. 

Right now the Wiki is down and Morrus is working on it so I hope we don't lose stuff.

Mowgli's also found a few cool links:

Here's one that attempts to convert the background traits to 4e background benefits. I think they're a bit higher powered than the standard ones, so I'd have to say for where it says you add x *and * x to your skill list, *and* gain +1 (or +2) on skill checks replace the and's with or's to bring them in line with regular backgrounds.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan...background-traits-conversion.html#post5126124

Also, here's some info on the River Kingdoms he sent to me 

[sblock=River Kingdom Info - Warning Long]
In the far-distant past, when forests covered much of Avistan and elves were the dominant race, the land now known as the River Kingdoms was verdant and lively. Streams ran quick and clear, and the land was green and firm. This territory adjoining Kyonin and Lake Encarthan was a place for high nobles and their courts to enjoy hunting and sport. The elves called it Telvurin, translated today in Taldane as “The Shifting Lands.” The departure of the elves gave the human race new territory to explore, putting them in conflict with lizardfolk, frog-men, and suspicious fey. With its dozens of tributary rivers dividing the region into countless small territories, it became a natural place for outcasts, rebels, and petty tyrants to stake claims and declare themselves rulers of whatever land they could grab and hold.
     Millennia later, the pleasantness of the land remains. Unfortunately, so does the chaos. Very little stays static in the River Kingdoms. The rivers slowly shift boundaries over centuries, and kingdoms can trade hands yearly. Banditry is a national pastime, and security is a distant hope for commoners, reserved for people in other lands.
     The River Kingdoms are a collection of often-fractious neighbors united only by their common geography and their near-anarchic independence. When the local lord may change from year to year, the nearest “king” is actually a bandit with delusions of grandeur, and the only thing protecting a rancher’s livestock is how well he can use a sword, the strong learn to depend on themselves and distrust those who break their word or exploit others. Though the leaders of the River Kingdoms are varied and ever-changing, the people—as stubborn and contrary as they may be—mark the character of the River Kingdoms: survivalist adaptability and stubborn endurance.
     The first section of this book covers the geography of the River Kingdoms, how this region survives as a political entity despite not having a unified leader, the many types of governments that exist here, relations with other countries, and what life is like in this land. Any discussion of the River Kingdoms, of course, must address its bandit problem, its strange local deities, and the Six River Freedoms held common throughout the kingdoms.
     The remainder of the book is a gazetteer of 22 of the most significant territories within the River Kingdoms. Eight of these are the largest and most stable: Daggermark, Gralton, Lambreth, Mivon, Pitax, Sevenarches, Tymon, and Uringen; though little more than city-states with ambiguous borders, these eight major kingdoms conduct trade and engage in diplomacy with nearby countries where smaller or newer kingdoms may be laughed off by merchants and foreign leaders. The other territories are smaller, more isolated kingdoms which may yet survive long enough to establish a permanent foothold in the manner of Daggermark and the other major players, or else places that lie fallow after wars, plagues, or unknown events. The Stolen Lands is the setting for the Kingmaker Adventure Path; whether or not you plan to run a campaign using that Adventure Path, this area is ripe for exploration and can easily be the site of a custom home-brewed campaign of conquest for ambitious PCs.

RIVER KINGDOMS GEOGRAPHY
The lay of the land is the direct result of the Sellen River and its many tributaries. The rich, damp soil supports ancient trees and traps water, creating dozens of isolated boggy areas with their own ecologies and pockets of native creatures.

The Sellen River
This wide, lazy river system drains across the gentle slopes of the River Kingdoms into Kallas Lake, and eventually empties into the Inner Sea. The Sellen is the main transport system of this region, as it or its tributaries touch most kingdoms in the nation. Thanks to the Third River Freedom (see page 7), these waterways are clear of any official obstruction to trade or travel. However, bandits and pirates ply all parts of the river, so travel and commerce are never certain. Merchants mainly move food around the kingdoms, but steady traffic in arms and armor makes traders both good targets for bandits and well prepared for them. Travelers also use the Sellen daily, and the western and main branches are highways for crusaders headed to Mendev. Of course, crusaders often feel obliged to halt wrongdoing along the way as well, or to stop and collect some much-appreciated “donations” to the cause.
     In most places, the river is less than a mile wide and around 12 feet deep, best suited to barge travel. Bridges seldom last outside of the stable kingdoms, so ferryboats are common along the waterway.
     Outsiders find it confusing that on many maps the tributaries are also called “the Sellen River.” The turnover of sovereignty leads to frequent renaming, making most names too temporary to be useful. When it’s relevant, the river is referred to by its three main branches: West Sellen, Main Sellen, and East Sellen, with specific sections of the river named according to the nearest kingdom through which it f lows. When conversing with a native about one of these confusingly named rivers, understanding the particulars of directions and locations requires a DC 15 Knowledge (local) skill check.

Forests
Over a dozen discrete forested areas cover much of the River Kingdoms. During the time of the elves, woods blanketed much more of the land in one or two vast forests that rivaled the size of the modern Verduran, but logging, blight, and fire culled many of the trees over the ages. The larger forests are still home to secretive fey, and all of them are havens for bandits and other undesirables.

Swamps
The many waterways are known to f lood and shift over time, and what was once a fertile plain can become a shallow lake in a particularly rainy season, eventually transforming into a bog. Conversely, the source of a swamp’s water may drift farther upstream, causing the swamp to dry out and revert to a forest or even a plain. Most plants of the River Kingdoms can adapt to wet or dry situations, though some thrive better in one or the other and are replaced by competitors when the environment changes too far from their optimal setup.
     The waters carry silt and nutrients to all parts of the River Kingdoms, and crops grow well here, leading some enterprising settlers to plant on dry areas or small, clearcut sites, moving their plots as the terrain accommodates these alterations. This constant change means that maps drawn a decade ago may contain signif icant errors regarding wilderness areas, and those from a century before may be all but unrecognizable except for the names of settlements.


THE PRIZED PROFESSIONS
In most countries, food producers are at the bottom of the pecking order. Large nations need tons of food to feed their populace. Not so in the River Kingdoms, where smaller, scattered populations require less food, and a willingness to take charge of crops or livestock is practically an act of def iance. Able farmers and herders earn respect for daring to do their jobs. Indeed, food suppliers are local heroes, and wise lords court their involvement, especially since the Third River Freedom makes standard feudalism impossible. Mistreated farmers or herders can leave and receive a hero’s welcome a day’s walk away if they’re willing to contribute their skills to that community. This makes farming and ranching among the noblest professions among Riverfolk, the work of the courageous few who feed their families and safeguard communities against raiders and the hazards of nature.
     Soldiers are the other laurelled professionals in the River Kingdoms. A lord may have only a few dozen loyal soldiers, with the rest of his military made up of mercenaries. Anyone can carry a spear, but a soldier trained with weapons, steeled to battle, and devoted to a king is worth more than his or her salary. Few kingdoms bother to differentiate between military and city watch—soldiers handle both roles. An experienced, loyal soldier is respected by local Riverfolk as a guardian. This appreciation has a bolstering effect on soldiers who guard a kingdom. Some remain tied to the people of the land, and accept new lords as they come and go as long as the common people are treated well; others prefer to find a more compatible liege in another kingdom when the local ruler changes.

THE THREAT OF INVASION
Many a roving eye has looked at the fine pastures and fields of the River Kingdoms with intent to claim them. The pickings look easy, but the doing has proven difficult. Rulers in the River Kingdoms are fractious neighbors, but common enemies bind them like sovereign glue.
     Razmiran, Numeria, and Galt are the foreign governments most frequently making claims to land here, but none have made a long-standing claim to more than a section of the River Kingdoms. Generally, chaos within the kingdoms—disorganization, madness, or simple stubbornness—prevents these other countries from mounting a unified offense, but the land proves tricky to hold. The people are recalcitrant, and the rivers favor entrenched defenders.
     Furthermore, the River Kingdoms represent one of the geographically larger political entities in Avistan, comparable in size to Varisia or Cheliax, and larger than Andoran or Qadira. Taking the land might be relatively standard warfare, but occupying it is another matter. Few nations have the army to hold such acreage. Thus, the River Kingdoms remain unconquered by external forces. Only small-scale, internal strife leaves its mark.

The Outlaw Council
Consisting of leaders from the most significant kingdoms, the Outlaw Council provides the only political stability the land has ever known. Rulers from all kingdoms are invited to attend this yearly council in Daggermark, but only lords from Daggermark, Gralton, Lambreth, Mivon, Pitax, the Protectorate of the Black Marquis, Sevenarches, Tymon, and Uringen are truly respected. Other kingdoms are considered too transient to merit full consideration in the proceedings, though in the spirit of unity they are allowed to attend and speak occasionally. Unlike in other meetings, mere representatives are not allowed to speak—a lord must attend personally to have a voice.
     Topics of yearly discourse include negotiating treaties, defense against mutual threats, food distribution, recognition of sovereignty, and solving smaller, interpersonal matters before they become armed conf licts. The meeting hall where the Outlaw Council gathers is considered neutral territory—no king rules any other there, even Livondar, Lord of Daggermark. However, Daggermark’s famed assassins are on silent duty as servants throughout the meeting, making the Outlaw Council meeting the worst time of the year to attempt a Daggermark coup.

FORMS OF GOVERNMENT
Nearly every type of government imaginable has been attempted within the River Kingdoms, and will likely be attempted again. Below is a list of the most common government types that appear in the River Kingdoms. Government types can be mixed, such as an ethnocratic oligarchy. Types include:

Anarchy: The complete absence of organized government. This state exists intermittently throughout the River Kingdoms, but sustaining it as a form of actual policy is exceptionally difficult.
Aristocracy: Rule by a hereditary class of people. Usually subsumed under a monarchy.
Autocracy: Government in which one person has sole, unrestricted rule. Also known as despotism. The majority of River Kingdoms are ruled by autocrats.
Bureaucracy: Rule through a system of departments or bureaus, arranged in a hierarchy of authority. Department heads and staff are usually appointed rather than elected or openly decided.
Confederacy: Rule under a union of states, organizations, or individuals.
Democracy: Majority rule by the people. Rulers are elected from among the populace.
Dictatorship: Although a form of autocracy, a dictator has no plans or aspirations for hereditary rule.
Ethnocracy: Government in which rulership is limited to those of a particular ethnicity or race.
Feudality: A loosely defined form of government consisting of binding agreements between lords and vassals. The River Freedoms make traditional concepts of feudalism difficult to sustain, but versions of this agreement frequently crop up in unstable regions.
Gerontocracy: Rule determined by the eldest—usually a group of elders, rather than the single oldest person.
Gynarchy: Explicit rule by females. See “matriarchy.”
Kritocracy/Kritarchy: Rule by judges. The former is rule by a judge’s personal opinion, whereas the latter is rule by comparison to an external standard, such as “natural rights.”
Magocracy: Rule by secular magical authority, usually a single wizard or sorcerer.
Matriarchy: Rule by a mother figure, within a familial social system.
Meritocracy: Government by those who demonstrate talent or ability in a certain position.
Militocracy: System of rule where the military holds full authority (another River Kingdoms favorite).
Monarchy: Government where supreme authority is held by one hereditary ruler, typically referred to as a king or queen. Many River Kingdom autocrats declare themselves monarchs.
Ochlocracy: Rule by a mob with no formal authority.
Oligarchy: Rule by an elite few.
Patriarchy: Rule by a single father figure, within a familial social system.
Pedocracy: Government by the learned or scholarly.
Plutocracy: Rulership by the rich. Although the wealthy always have power over government, plutocracy is explicit, literal rule by the wealthiest.
Republic: A form of government where the people ruled can indirectly affect the government through representatives.
Syndicracy: Rule by a business group.
Theocracy: Though technically meaning direct rule by a deity, theocracy is often defined as rule by clergy who act on a deity’s dictates. Also known as a hierocracy or emirate. Within the River Kingdoms, “kingdom” is considered acceptable shorthand when referring to an autonomousstate, and “lord” is the generic term of address for a ruler, regardless of a ruler’s form of government or sex.


LIFE IN THE RIVER KINGDOMS
Passing crusaders headed to Mendev complain of the chaos in the River Kingdoms, but this is hyperbole. Far removed from the horror of the Worldwound, the River Kingdoms are as predictable as a cauldron—you never know what will come bubbling up, but you can be sure the whole thing is hot. This heat makes the River Kingdoms a singular place to live. The River Kingdoms are split into more than two dozen sovereign realms, ruled by despots of varying temperament. Tyrants who raise a keep in the River Kingdoms often hail from surrounding lands, but are almost always castoffs, criminals, or wayward offspring of more important folk. Most rule by force, though some are gentler than others.
     Life in the River Kingdoms is harsh. Bandits can attack at any time, local governments shift like riverbanks, invading armies pillage the land, and unexpected monstrous and magical threats occur with alarming frequency. Every family has lost someone to sudden violence. The perilous uncertainty keeps everyone tense, suspicious, and often angry. Trust is paramount. Anyone unrecognizable is not just a potential threat, but also a potential vanguard for an army of threats. “Trust costs more than money” is a common Riverfolk aphorism.
     For all this danger, though, the land is still beautiful and bountiful. Even the marshes and forests are fertile. Raiders, not the land or weather, make farming hard. Wheat, corn, oats, and rice are quick and plentiful crops grown throughout the kingdoms. Livestock grow fat on the rich grasses fed by the hydra-headed tributaries of the Sellen River.
     Riverfolk love politics, and talk about it in the same manner as farmers talk weather: maybe they can’t do anything about it, but they discuss it endlessly. Any given Riverfolk has an opinion about which form of government is best, how the local leader is doing, and how all the neighboring kingdoms’ leaders are doing.
     Living in the River Kingdoms requires protection. Farms and livestock pens are small and well defended, as though each were a small fortress. Moats and earthworks surround the better-established ones, and most farms also have a defendable cellar into which farmers and their families can retreat. Even hamlets and thorps have their own stockade walls, and most commoners wear weapons openly, “to keep everyone honest.”
     Trades that require complex support, such as alchemy, are rare and short-lived. Functional, relatively mobile livelihoods thrive here, including tanning, herding, brewing, and other forms of craftsmanship.

Bandits
Far more bandits roam the Kingdoms than one would think the population could absorb. Criminals and castoffs from nearby nations, as well as natives, frequently take a turn at banditry here. The law is f lexible, and the Sixth River Freedom subtly encourages it.
     Despite the fierce reputation of River Kingdoms bandits, many young men and women only try banditry as a side job, or as a found opportunity when they happen upon treasure left in weak hands. For a few, it’s the only way to retrieve what was stolen from them first. Other bandits are mercenary soldiers turned out of their previous jobs. They would rather fight than steal, but they’d rather live than starve.
     Commoners are a hardscrabble lot, so for profit, bandits target wealthy outsiders. Most cities contain lookouts for bandit crews, gathering information on likely visiting targets, or offering guide services to lure visitors into traps. The locals are always wise to these tricks, and for a handful of coppers, a local can usually identify the lookouts... assuming he isn’t one of them himself.
     For a charismatic few, banditry is a path to legitimacy. Bandit gangs past a certain size gain their own gravity; highway robbery becomes usurpation at a surprisingly low threshold in the River Kingdoms. More than once, a bandit leader has ended up taking over a keep that he only meant to plunder at the outset.
     Yet the River Kingdoms are far from lawless; it’s just that the laws they adhere to appear lawless in practice. The Six River Freedoms receive a lot of lip service, but the primary law of the River Kingdoms is that power rules. The members of the Outlaw Council would be quick to inform would-be philosophers that all nations follow this rule; the River Kingdoms just aren’t shy about admitting it.


The Six River Freedoms
Frequently invoked—and occasionally trampled—the River Freedoms are the ideological backbone for common Riverfolk. Outsiders who expect to lead Riverfolk must quickly make themselves aware of the subtleties of the River Freedoms, as those who repeatedly f lout a beloved freedom find themselves deposed by a mob. Indeed, the River Freedoms find their most curious interpretations in the folkways of common Riverfolk. A quick-witted wag who quotes a freedom to justify her actions can sway hearts to accept the most egregious behavior, and a misinterpretation of words can get an honest paladin driven out with malice.
     Philosophers and scholars who study the political landscapes of the River Kingdoms rank the River Freedoms in order from least to most grave—after all, no one seriously believes in unfettered freedom to speak at all times. However, slavery is as serious an offense here as in Andoran, and nothing is so sacred to Riverfolk as the freedom to keep what one holds.

Say What You Will, I Live Free: The freedom to speak is not the same as freedom from consequences of speech. Outsiders, drunkards, and fools are the only ones who vocally invoke this freedom. All others respect it, and live with it accordingly.
     Still, criticism of government is more common here than in other lands. Cruel despots occasionally get an earful from their subjects, and the wise ones do not harshly punish such vocal rabble. In the River Kingdoms, subjects are earned by withstanding criticism rather than suppressing it. Pride sometimes intervenes, but a long-lasting lord is one who lets tongues wag.
     This freedom is especially tantalizing for bards and anyone using charm magic. No one attempts to limit a spellcaster’s speech, and a silence spell is a suspicious abrogation of rights.

Oathbreakers Die: The flip side of free speech in the River Kingdoms is the gravity of oath-breaking. Petty liars are common, but in a land where tomorrow can bring a gang of mercenaries, the people in charge must know whom they can trust. Common oaths include “I swear by the Sellen,” “May Hanspur take my sons,” and “My freedom is my bond.” Riverfolk who undertake oaths of this nature keep them, or die trying. This attitude trickles down to business transactions, but can ironically make things more difficult—it’s hard to get a Riverfolk trader to fully commit to anything. Standard contracts contain a “Gyronna clause” which voids a contract in case of unforeseen calamity. This would seem a perfect dodge for scoundrels, but associating with Gyronna is the worst omen a Riverfolk trader can invoke. No one deals with a trader who admits aff liction by Gyronna, lest the association rub off.

Walk Any Road, Float Any River: This freedom implies no safety while traveling, especially from the local lord. It merely prevents lords from blocking land and water travel, or charging tolls for passing (except for non-Riverfolk). Of course, any ruler who doesn’t want people on his roads can bar them without erecting a single block—threats, bribes, political pressure, or hiring “bandits” are just as effective.
     However, in practice, it means no lord can take his or her people for granted. Most Riverfolk do not leave their homes for anything but essential travel, no matter who is in charge (and poor Riverfolk usually have nowhere else to go), but they might still move to a new kingdom if their lord is abusive. This escape is rarely necessary. A lord who wants a functioning kingdom knows not to treat subjects too harshly, or the best ones will disappear, leaving a half-empty kingdom behind.

Courts Are for Kings: Buried midway down the list is one that undergirds them all: law within the River Kingdoms is malleable, and the rulers of a kingdom do as they wish. In their lands, one must obey. Whether a visitor is a commoner or a neighboring king, all are subject to a lord’s law within his own territory, and anyone who disobeys must be prepared for punishment or a declaration of war.
     As a result, rulers seldom visit each other directly. Intermediaries do the talking, even when lords are scant miles away. When face-to-face negotiations occur, the monarchs often take great pains to protect their own sovereignty, even going so far as to set up camp tents on shared borders, talking across a rope line hung with pennants from both kingdoms. The major exception is the yearly Outlaw Council, where the meeting hall is considered politically neutral.

Slavery is an Abomination: Nothing is so secure in the River Kingdoms as freedom for escaped slaves. Unlike Andorens, Riverfolk won’t leave their homes to free slaves, but a runaway in the River Kingdoms is a slave no more.
     Some estimates say that one-third of the Riverfolk alive today are escaped slaves or descendants of slaves. Riverfolk welcome thousands of escaped slaves to all kingdoms each year, to fill ranks in armies and agriculture. Escaped slaves are usually the fiercest proponents of the River Freedoms, as these conventions are the first taste of freedom in their new lives. Because of this freedom, Hellknights of the Order of the Chain and other slave-takers cannot operate openly here, and any Andoren Eagle Knight can dispel most Riverfolk’s natural distrust of strangers by showing her insignia—and get a free drink and a barn to sleep in.
     Depending on the local custom, this abolition can extend to indentured servitude. Spellcasters are warned to be circumspect when summoning monsters in the River Kingdoms, lest their magic be misinterpreted.

You Have What You Hold: In contrast to many other civilizations on Golarion, this freedom draws a moral distinction between robbery and mere stealing. Taking something by force is considered acceptable, even begrudgingly praiseworthy. Burglary, on the other hand, is punishable under common law. The difference is in allowing a victim the ability to resist, the opportunity to face his or her robber, and to plan for repossession if so desired. This allows for a rough honesty, letting Riverfolk know and face their enemies.

[/sblock]

Mowgli also pointed out that there's a Guide to the River Kingdoms being published right now by Paizo that will detail the region where the AP takes place. I've ordered that too (damn you Mowgli! Don't tell my wife ) so I'll be able to inject some more flavour between adventures if you want to go off the beaten path. 

So.... what's next? Well I'm waiting for my order to come. You can all begin discussing PC's and asking me any questions and I'll do my best to answer them.

Game Thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living...venture-kingmaker-dm-renau1g-judge-garyh.html


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got a Ranger in the works. Nothing besides class written in stone, but at this point I'm leaning toward a Goliath with the Hunter Build, Good Aligned.

I'd also thought about a Beastmaster, but I'd need some info regarding movement, actions, etc. before I could commit to that. My understanding is that powers with the Beast keyword would be the players standard action for the round. Two questions that pop into mind right away are:


Does the Companion move independently of the Ranger, or does moving it count as the Ranger's Move action? If it counts against the Ranger's actions, I definitely *won't* be taking this build - too limiting, when the most useful function of the companion is tactical. (Might not take it anyway, as the Hunter Build is quite attractive to me in terms of visualizing battle).
If the Ranger uses an attack or power that doesn't utilize the Beast, does the beast still get a basic melee attack? This would make it far more useful on the battlefield, but I don't know enough about 4E to judge if this would be balanced or not.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2010)

Okay, just dropping in to get subscribed to the thread. Might be interested in a leader type. I'll do some reading over the next few days. 

I can't believe I'm contemplating another game. *sigh*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all!

Is this an internal recruiting drive, or can anyone sign up? 

As for the Beastmaster questions, here's my understanding:

_Does the Companion move independently of the Ranger, or does moving it count as the Ranger's Move action? If it counts against the Ranger's actions, I definitely won't be taking this build - too limiting, when the most useful function of the companion is tactical. (Might not take it anyway, as the Hunter Build is quite attractive to me in terms of visualizing battle). _

In general, if I recall correctly, a beast can move in the same action as its master. This allows them both to keep pace with each other overland, for example. Some Beast powers allow the beast (or master) to move additional amounts, and those are considered part of the action used to activate the power. 

Conversely, ordering the beast to make a basic attack DOES require the ranger's standard action.

_If the Ranger uses an attack or power that doesn't utilize the Beast, does the beast still get a basic melee attack? This would make it far more useful on the battlefield, but I don't know enough about 4E to judge if this would be balanced or not. _

In general, no. There are powers and feats that enable a beast to make attacks as minor actions, but short of that it requires a standard action on the part of the ranger to make a basic attack.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Shay - I am not going to be running this game for at least a couple months while I'm finishing up my busy time at work, but wanted to get character brainstorming going.

I'm going to be running this in L4W - the Living 4th Edition world here. If you are interested in playing there, I'd be glad to have you. Currently, Mowgli, Leif, and Scotley are interested (I haven't really begun looking around yet because of the long lead time). I'd run for up to 6 PC's, although 5's my preference. 

The wiki's currently down, but there's a back-up up right now

Category:L4W Setting - ENWiki

I personally love the setting so that's why I'm running it there, it's kinda got a pirate-y vibe and I really enjoy that.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2010)

As do I!

And I've been eying the Living World stuff for quite awhile now. This might be a good opportunity.

I've no trouble with it being months off...character brainstorming is half the fun anyway. 

In keeping with the piratic theme, I would enjoy a jumpy, flippy class like rogue, monk or assassin...though I could as easily go for something more arcane. Wizard or sorceror perhaps...


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool. I am going to be having a new Island appear, a fairly large one, that this will take place on. The island will have recently shifted here and the fluff from the player's guide will hold true (mostly). Bacarte is loosely based on Tortuga. If you'd like to play a pirate, perhaps a ship crashed into the island unexpectedly or was looking for booty? Anyways, we'll get into that as we moev along. 

I've just downloaded the PDF while I await the physical copy (and being in Canada it can take a few weeks...maybe more to get it) so tonight I might begin reading.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a 100 page document. No wonder it cost so much to ship . 

Yup, I'm glad I picked this one up.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2010)

Will this actually be a Living 4e game or just using the setting? If it isn't a L4w game then what will the starting level be? 

Something piratey sounds interesting. Warlord as Pirate captain maybe...


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

It'll be a Living 4e game, so starting level is 1, 25 point buy method.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang...only PHB/MM?

No PHB2 or 'Source' Power books?

Or have these rules been updated?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

I asked that same thing - I think the answer was 'pretty much anything goes' but I may have misunderstood . . .


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

Ummm I think that one is outdated. Currently we allow everything WOTC has published after a 1 month waiting period for judge review. Basically anything in the CB is fair game + the Dragon articles from the last month that haven't been loaded


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw the recruiting closed 

I would be interested if anything opens up. Would it be for 'new' L4W players only? I have already 3 characters...


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd prefer new PC's as I'm trying to bring them into the fold, but if we don't get the 5 for a party I will likely take someone from the tavern. 

I'll keep you in mind if you're not on an adventure with your PC's, but it'll be level 1.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'd prefer new PC's as I'm trying to bring them into the fold, but if we don't get the 5 for a party I will likely take someone from the tavern.
> 
> I'll keep you in mind if you're not on an adventure with your PC's, but it'll be level 1.



Thanks , but on the other side, I hope their will be an adventure until then, as you said it will be in a couple of months.

For this group (Shay, Scotley, Mowgli, perhaps Leif and you as DM to boot) I would maybe just retire a character then to hop on the train. There were any bonuses for retiring a higher level character for a level 1?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, you get to divide the xp difference in half and apply it to a different PC. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-4th-edition/272613-proposal-new-option-character-retirement.html

Don't forget Mowgli, he's the reason I'm doing this conversion as I would never have looked at PF without his suggestion.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweet 

And sorry I forgot Mowgli 
He is even in one of my PF games  (playing  a great gnome fighter/cleric)


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

So I set up a campaign site on Obsidian Portal. It will look quite familiar to some of you (still containing links to the Bees ). 

4e Kingmaker Conversion | Home Page | Obsidian Portal

I set it up because it is a good repository for info and this campaign will use a lot of visuals and have multiple tasks at one time. This site offers a good way to have all that info in one place so we all don't lose track of goals. 

Oh, Mowgli, how'd you get that cool graphic at the top of your wiki?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Sweet
> 
> And sorry I forgot Mowgli
> He is even in one of my PF games  (playing  a great gnome fighter/cleric)




Yeah, I'm having a blast w/ Fabhal. Hope we can take down that Cube before the familiar gets dissolved . . .


----------



## HandofMystra (Mar 31, 2010)

Is there still room for one more? I was thinking of a human druid who knows that the wild is going to be encroached and has decided to get in on the ground floor to shape the new realm that will live in balance with nature. He has been asked to do this by the spirits of nature.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

For right now I'm not accepting any new PCs, I've only accepted 4 so far, Shayuri, Scotley, Leif, and Mowgli. Once I get closer to the date I'll make an official announcement about picking up 1 or 2 more and then open up recruitment. I would definitely consider you HandofMystra when the time comes. It'll be in the Living 4th Edition world so if you'd like feel free to poke around there. 

All - I've ported over the wiki for L4W as the EnWiki is (to quote stonegod) borked.

L4W Wiki


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Oh, Mowgli, how'd you get that cool graphic at the top of your wiki?




Keep it up, Ryan - you'll get me commissions from Paizo and Obsidian Portal both! 

On your campaign main page, go to Edit Settings. Close to the bottom of the page there's an option to upload a banner image. I used Photoshop to put together images of some of the major players in the AP, layered them onto a picture of the city and the campaign title. My image is 1200 pixels/inch, .603 in wide and .25 inches tall. Not sure what the dimensions would be at different resolutions, but you could play around with it.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Mowgli, I'll send Sean Reynolds or Lisa Stevens a message about that commission 

Oh BTW, I love that Paizo's people hang out on their forums and discuss, even their CEO.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2010)

Yup - they seem to be a great bunch of folks, who love the game and their product.

Not only do they hang out over there, they monitor the ENWorld forums as well, and frequent pop in over here to chime in.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 1, 2010)

I must confess I had the same idea than Walking Dad. I am more or less interested by my paladin, mainly because I am playing a similar character at the moment in another game.

I'll keep an eye on that thread and I'll see when recruitment will reopen what I'll do.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Yup - they seem to be a great bunch of folks, who love the game and their product.
> 
> Not only do they hang out over there, they monitor the ENWorld forums as well, and frequent pop in over here to chime in.




Yeah saw Lisa drop by that thread in General Discussion about what would you do if you were Paizo's CEO

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/274063-youre-ceo-paizo-now-what.html



Velmont said:


> I must confess I had the same idea than Walking Dad. I am more or less interested by my paladin, mainly because I am playing a similar character at the moment in another game.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on that thread and I'll see when recruitment will reopen what I'll do.




Is that Gloom? We'll see what the future holds. I really can't wait for my hardcopy to arrive, but that won't be until mid-April right in the heart of tax season


----------



## Velmont (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, it is Gloom. I have Cliff that is almost the same. I created Gloom at a moment when VV game seemed to be dying, which is not. Stats wise, they look almost the same, but roleplay wise, Gloom is seeking to die in combat, like his tribe, things Lauto refuse him, while Cliff is reincarnated soul, favored by Ilmather, that only remember his numerous death in the city of Athkatla and knows his death will come again, but until then, try to change things. So one is frustrated and want to die, the other is peaceful with himself and his known coming death and simply try to do good before it happen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2010)

So from the Traits Conversion link, should I choose Brigand my character can take his choice of *one* of the three - adding the skills to his class list, the +1 bonus in the two skills, or the extra 100 gp?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes. We try to keep them comparable to the PHB2 ones, so essentially +2 to one skill (or +1 to 2) or add a non-class skill to your skill list (say religion for a fighter).

The 100gp is a bit outside the norm, but I think in the long term (like say once you get past level 1) it's far weaker than the others, so I have no problem with it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool. Still pondering backgrounds, and likely won't take Brigand - it was just handy for me to clarify your ruling on how those conversions would be handled.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey, r1g, check out Ruarc Sléibhín over on your site. I know I'll have to put him in the approved format in L4W - whatever that turns out to be - but if it's OK I'll leave him like this on the OP site.

Got a background done on him as well; let me know if it suits! (May make some tweaks to it yet).


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Hey, r1g, check out Ruarc Sléibhín over on your site. I know I'll have to put him in the approved format in L4W - whatever that turns out to be - but if it's OK I'll leave him like this on the OP site.
> 
> Got a background done on him as well; let me know if it suits! (May make some tweaks to it yet).




How do you made the character sheet in the link? Looks really good. This is the only finished character yet? I seem to play only Leaders (Qynn will soon be replaced by a Runepriest) in the Living games. Maybe I should try something else...


----------



## renau1g (Apr 3, 2010)

Mowgli's awesome at OP stuff. 

Just keep in mind I haven't accepted people who's names aren't Mowgli, Scotley, Shayuri, or Leif. 

Hey, speaking of Leif, he hasn't dropped by this thread has he? He's been uncharacteristically quiet the last few days.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2010)

I know, I'm just musing 

And thanks for tying to bring / bringing Mowgli, Leif, Shay and Scotley to L4W. We can only benefit of them. Maybe one or to of them will have another character there soon and my L4W characters can meet theirs even before your game starts... (highly optimistic and hoping).

I'm just getting used to the new wiki site.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> How do you made the character sheet in the link? Looks really good.






renau1g said:


> Mowgli's awesome at OP stuff.




Thanks for the props - wish I could take credit for this one, but it's actually the work of Chainsaw IX (one of the guys who truly _is_ awesome with HTML Code and OP stuff).

He's got a page set up where all you have to do is fill in fields, then copy and paste the code to your character sheet on OP. His sheet is here:

Chainsaw IX's HTML 4E Character Sheet Creator

You just fill in the fields in each column in the lower left section, arrange them as you like using the 'Hide,' 'Up' and 'Down' indicators, then copy the code from the upper left section to your OP Character Sheet.

Most of the HTML I use I learned from him and gnunn over on OP.

I haven't heard from Leif either - he hasn't posted in any of the games he's running or in the games he and I are in together, nor has he posted in my game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Chainsaw IX's Sheet*

There may be a way to copy the code back to his sheet when you want to update, but if so I don't know how to do it. I keep meaning to post a note to him on the forums and ask . . .

So as far as I know right now when you update your character your choices are to copy all of the code to a wordpad file and sift through it to find the things you need to change/add, or type it all in again on his creator.

I usually use the former, but be warned - there's a LOT of code to sift through. I copy it to a Word file then change the text color of the actual code to a light blue, leaving the section headings and the parts I'll need to change black so they're easy to pick out.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2010)

I worked up some stats for a halfling rogue I'm not entirely sold on yet...but I do like the general idea of a rogue. One question I have is whether or not this game will have a strong 'seafaring' theme, or if we'll be focusing more on what happens on land.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 4, 2010)

It's more focused inland, actually there's really nothing planned for the seafaring area other than the background setting.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 4, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I know, I'm just musing
> 
> And thanks for tying to bring / bringing Mowgli, Leif, Shay and Scotley to L4W. We can only benefit of them. Maybe one or to of them will have another character there soon and my L4W characters can meet theirs even before your game starts... (highly optimistic and hoping).
> 
> I'm just getting used to the new wiki site.




I just want to make sure you didn't spend any time for naught. The new wiki site will be better in the long run IMHO, but it's got some learning curves. The Obsidian Portal's a really neat site and I think it'll be a huge benefit for a sandbox adventure.

On the positive side for everyone my in-laws took the boys tonight and after doing a ton of laundry, I just managed to convert the first 9 areas. Just 15 more to go + a few set areas and we'll be good to go. I might trim some down as necessary to keep the pacing up, but we'll see.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a good group of players here!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Rhun, welcome to the party  

See post 1 & the OP site for info. Do you have an account set-up on OP?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Hey Rhun, welcome to the party




Thanks!



renau1g said:


> See post 1 & the OP site for info. Do you have an account set-up on OP?




I do, actually. Same user name: Rhun


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent, just sent an invite. I hope to be able to get back to the conversion work in the next few days.

On an aside, my wife and I are expecting in the fall (just got back from the ultrasound), we found out it's just one baby (we also have twin boys) so it was a nice sigh of relief.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2010)

renau1g said:


> On an aside, my wife and I are expecting in the fall (just got back from the ultrasound), we found out it's just one baby (we also have twin boys) so it was a nice sigh of relief.




Congratulations Ryan!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats to you and the missus. Exciting times!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulation Renau1g


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

renau1g said:


> ...
> 
> On an aside, my wife and I are expecting in the fall (just got back from the ultrasound), we found out it's just one baby (we also have twin boys) so it was a nice sigh of relief.



Congratulation Ryan!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks all for the messages. I've worked through about half of the conversion so far so I'd likely be in a position to run something sooner than later, however I've had to take over a game in L4W that I was not anticipating so can't run this until that one is over. Shouldn't be too long, maybe a month or two. My goal is to be ready to run early July at the latest. 

I still haven't received my physical copy, which is unfortunate as I struggle to read stuff on a computer screen and to print out a PDF at work takes forever (not sure why it takes so long, but it moves at a snail's pace). I can say it's pretty cool and I'm I've got a few things rattling around up in the ol' DM workshop in my head to add some new rules/options for the PC's. 

So...I'm still working on it 

I sure hope you guys will enjoy playing it as much as I enjoy reading it


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I sure hope you guys will enjoy playing it as much as I enjoy reading it




You're a great DM, so I'm sure we'll all enjoy it.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2010)

Take your time. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2010)

There are a couple of threads here where posters are _raving_ about the coolness of the first installment, so I'm chomping at the bit . . . July's a long way off, but anticipation will just make it better when it finally gets here!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I said at the latest as I'm excited to run it also. Ironically, I just started my L4W game when one of the DM's asked me to pick-up his game...if I had waited a few more hours... yeah... 

I can say that the first path is really, really good. I can't wait for my hardcopy to be able to read over a cup of coffee to read through the whole thing in one sitting (I find that's the best way for me to get into a module's story)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2010)

So I just got the second installment via PDF and the first hasn't even arrived yet  It sucks getting stuff delivered via USPS to Canada... 13 business days and counting.... *sigh*


edit: So I've been reading the 2nd module (I know, I know, get to work on your conversion of the first module first...) and this one gets into the nation building. The rules provided are really interesting...ok so I need to get my butt in gear and hurry up.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm thinking I might like to get started sooner than July as I'm also excited to run it, so if everyone wants to continue with their PC's creation that'd be great. Please let me know if you have any problems or questions. 

Currently the only PC completed is Mowgli's goliath ranger.

Edit: Oh and I just went home at lunch and have finally received my copy of the first module. It only took 14 business days.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2010)

I did run a human Warlord through character builder, but I wasn't pleased with the results. I should have some time tonight to play around a bit more.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2010)

Warlord's are a bit more problematic in PbP as they require a lot of coordination to be truly effective.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

I need to look through the classes...I have no idea what does what in 4E.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2010)

Which books did you pick up Rhun? Just the PHB?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Warlord's are a bit more problematic in PbP as they require a lot of coordination to be truly effective.




That was my concern. I like the concept, but most of the at wills give somebody else an attack. Could be hell to run in pbp. I'll get back to the books tonight.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 20, 2010)

Just checking in here.

After speaking with ren online for a bit today I expressed my interest in adding my upcoming 3rd PC to the mix. Would be a lvl 1 half-orc hyrbid rogue/warlord.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2010)

As an FYI, I continue to make headway in the conversion. I've just completed Area P and it goes up to Area W. Some of the areas are pretty easy, others are more difficult but it's actually not been so bad, only a few tweaks in the encounters to get 4e combat better.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm still getting an eye on that thread. I'm always interested.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotley said:


> That was my concern. I like the concept, but most of the at wills give somebody else an attack. Could be hell to run in pbp. I'll get back to the books tonight.




I'm currently playing a warlord in LEW. The simplest solution is, that the warlord player rolls for the attacks he gives. No time wasted for another player doing the roll and the warlord player has the feeling his character is doing something.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2010)

That does sound like a workable solution. Thanks WD.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotley said:


> That does sound like a workable solution. Thanks WD.



Naturally you should talk about this with the other players before you can assume their ok. And the DM has to be willing to retrofit, if a player wants to spend a ressource he can use in conjunction with a base attack (like some item powers) for the attack the warlord rolled.

Directing the attack is simpler for this, as it doesn't that much care with positioning.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2010)

I understand. This would require some serious discussion before hand.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2010)

Even better news now. I only have the final encounter area left to convert and expect to complete that tonight. I will then be able to submit it to the judges for review. I have one combat encounter and a skill challenge left in one of the adventures I'm wrapping up in L4W so once that's done I'll likely be able to run this one. I need to still flesh out the location as it'll be a fairly significant addition to the setting, but that should be done soon also. 

Please let me know if you have any questions about the setting, the rules or character classes, or anything else 4e or L4W related.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't see a complete group yet. Do you still need someone?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2010)

I have to see Velmont how many are finalized right now. I will definitely post something for yourself, WalkingDad and ScorpiusRisk if there's spots open. As mentioned, only Mowgli's got a PC finalized so far, Scotley mentioned a warlord also.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2010)

I just send the adventure proposal in ...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2010)

Renau, should we send character writeups to you -and- a judge, or just you?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2010)

We have finally sorted the wiki out so there are 2 options. Please check out the below link for the options and instructions. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-4th-edition/241241-official-l4w-character-creation-guide.html

If you go with the spreadsheet method you still need to create a wiki page - here's an example of one that uses it.

L4WC:Rhole (Dunamin) - L4W Wiki

Once set-up please send an e-mail to l4w.judges@gmail.com. Likely ScorpiusRisk and I will review and provide any feedback. One thing to remember is that for the most part the rules are the same for character creation, except that you start with a 25 point buy and races are more open than say LFR. Essentially anything in the CB is fair game.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I just send the adventure proposal in ...




Woo hoo!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Woo hoo!




What he said! I'm working on getting my character put into the Google Spreadsheet so I can submit it for approval.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2010)

Just for my own indecisiveness, could someone provide a list of who's playing what so far?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Just for my own indecisiveness, could someone provide a list of who's playing what so far?




Mowgli: Goliath Ranger
Scotley: Possibly a Warlord
Leif: Undecided
Rhun: Undecided

I _think_ that's it.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2010)

Hahaha, okay, so...lots of folks in the same boat as me. Hee.

Thanks.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2010)

Yup it's a battle of the indecisive...who will make the first move...


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a bit put off by the mechanical considerations of playing a warlord in play by post, so I'm going to check out other leader types this evening. I'll have a decision this evening.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 26, 2010)

And of course if ren ends up letting any of the rest of us in, Scorpius is a half-orc Rogue/Warlord.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2010)

Personally, I would be hesitating between many option, but teh dominating at the moment are a Fighter (shield specialist), an Avenger (focusing on deadly critical) or a Monk (a Sailor).


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2010)

So, you've said the setting has a pirate flavor. How would a shaman styled as a voodoo priestess fit in? I'm thinking it would be great fun if it doesn't break the mood.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 27, 2010)

As long as we're discussing backgrounds. 

Scorpius' family were minor nobles about twelve generations back, when they were forced to flee due to political infighting (his human side that is) at some point they ended up in Baccarat with little coin to their name. This is when the orc blood mixed in. The stories of his family were still passed on to him as a child but he has no idea that they're about him, they seemed to just be stories that were always told.

Being quite athletic, and enterprising Scorpius fell into pirating very naturally after doing any sort of work that came his way. He's really not a bad guy, but growing up in Baccarat it was always survival of the quickest or biggest. Taking what you need is a way of life. It's not wrong, because there's no other option.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2010)

[sblock=Scotley]
I think it would fit very well. Perhaps you could look at the below link for a possible appropriate island? Kythira is actually going to be the island transplanted by the new island I've proposed. Perhaps your PC could be caught in the "shift" and end up on the new island?

L4W:The Proximate Isles - L4W Wiki [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2010)

I've thought about it, and I would favor an Avenger Githzerai from Ea. He is a follower of Mireva and would have been part of the crew of a ship hunting githyanki pirates. His trip would have sent him in foreign sea while following on precise pirate and when they finally catch the pirate ship, they have been overwhelm by there opponents. The pirate would have sunk there ship and very few survivor would have been spread by the four wind and my character would have found himself alone on a shore of an unknown island.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2010)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Scotley]
> I think it would fit very well. Perhaps you could look at the below link for a possible appropriate island? Kythira is actually going to be the island transplanted by the new island I've proposed. Perhaps your PC could be caught in the "shift" and end up on the new island?
> 
> L4W:The Proximate Isles - L4W Wiki [/sblock]




[sblock=Ryan]Okay, will read up and pick out a location. Sounds like fun! I generated a draft on Character Builder. Should have a chance to submit it for review in the approved format this weekend. [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 12, 2010)

Hey Scotley,

Just wanted to check in with you because I don't think I saw an email with any characters from you. I know you were gonna try and submit something. If you need help let me know.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for checking in. I haven't made any further progress on my character due to real life considerations. I had one of the managers under me quit without notice and my daughter is graduating high school, which has become much more complicated in the 25 years since I did it. It will be early next week before I see the light of day.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2010)

Just an updated list:

Mowgli: Goliath Ranger
Scotley: Human Shaman
Leif: Undecided
Rhun: Undecided
Shayuri: Undecided

Others:

Velmont: Githrezai Avenger (Ea)
ScorpiusRisk: Half-Orc Rogue/Warlord
WalkingDad: Undecided


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2010)

...gasp. Am I not in anymore?

I mean, I'm still undecided, but hardly alone in that.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2010)

err... nope, just had copied Mowgli post earlier and it appears he forgot you in his list, updated the above post 

Not a rush as I still have to wrap up 2 games, but shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2010)

Gloom's adventure seems to reach his end soon. It would seem we just end the last encounter and only roleplay is left.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2010)

Good to know. Simple Dungeon Crawl is on the last encounter now and I'm going to speed up the finalization as I'm not too sure what the DM (who I took over for) had planned for the final RP.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2010)

Most definitely going with a human shaman, just haven't had time to put her in the proper format.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 14, 2010)

Shayuri,

Perhaps I can help you with a bit with the undecidedness by heavily suggesting you consider a defender.


----------



## HandofMystra (May 14, 2010)

... double gasp. I am not in either. I thought I had said Druid.


renau1g said:


> Just an updated list:
> 
> Mowgli: Goliath Ranger
> Scotley: Human Shaman
> ...


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2010)

Just an updated list:

Mowgli: Goliath Ranger
Scotley: Human Shaman
Leif: Undecided
Rhun: Undecided
Shayuri: Undecided

Others:

HandOfMystra: Druid
Velmont: Githrezai Avenger (Ea)
ScorpiusRisk: Half-Orc Rogue/Warlord
WalkingDad: Undecided


That would make 9 person willing. That's start to be a big group. Renau1g, how large would be the group you are willing to DM.

If it become too large, I am willing to bow down to let my place to someone not already in L4W so the community can grow bigger.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2010)

I already have 3 L4W characters, so I will not fight (much ) for a spot, if there are to many interested. But there is a good chance, at least 1 off my characters will not survive his current fight .


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2010)

Currently I plan to take the top 5 (from the first list) + likely 1 more. If anyone from the top list decide to bow out, I'll add someone from the second half. I would take up to 6, any more and the game will likely be too slow. I'd love to have an every day posting by the players, that's why I want to make sure I can support that also.

WD - I'm sure Nejs will be fine, you guys just need to start dropping more powerful stuff on these enemies.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2010)

More powerful stuff... I'm out of PP, AP, dailies and my last encounter is to send a message of 25 words mentally  Damned 1


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2010)

Yeah....Nat 1's suck when you are trying to drop a "nova" round... I've seen that a lot of the encounter elements I've supplied in this one are proving very bad combined together. Chillborn Zombies are very tough, that aura is killer! I thought they'd be fun to keep the beer cold... good news is that if you win lots of xp  Between this, the skill challenge and the time xp you'll likely level up.

I think your dwarven "friend" may be close to bashing down the door though, whether that's good or not...we'll see


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2010)

Eying a swordmage (thanks for the tip, Scorpius...it helped a lot) now, genasi or perhaps shadar-kai or eladrin...

Must experiment with builds. Never tried a swordmage before.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2010)

Human swordmage are good too, because the at-will is welcome. I have played one human swordmage, loved it. Now, I am playing a Genasi swordmage, Ligthning-thunder oriented. Love it too. Maybe a corrupted genasi (Cinder or Caustic soul) could do something fun to play.

I find the Shielding doing a great job as a defender. Ensnarement is better if you have a Rogue around. I never seen an Assault into action.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2010)

Assaults are pretty good, although as their teleport/attack is a reaction not an interrupt, they're better as a second defender I find. They make great off-strikers as they can get some pretty crazy damage.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2010)

Man...genasi or human...it's a tough call!

How much time do we have left?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2010)

If Nejs doesn't make it (1 failed death save, enemies with aura damage) I would like to create a dwarf invoker of Vulkar.


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2010)

You still have at least a couple weeks Shay. My first expected timeframe was second week of July (I'm on my annual vacation on the first week of July to recover the end of corporate tax season). I was hoping to wrap up my two games that are close to done by that point in L4W, but it's been a bit slower than expected.


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2010)

Gloom's adventure will have a follow up. It's sure Gloom will be retired, but with so much interest in this game, I think I'll pass my turn and give a chance to someone else to make their character. Also, it is not like I don't have the chance to have Renau1g as my master either. But ta the number of game he is running, that isn't that hard either 

So unless renau1g tells he had plans for my character, I'll let Scorpius or HandOfMystra take the place. Sorry WD, but Calisto need Nejs alive... I'll probably try to keep you alive.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2010)

Don't be sorry! It would be great if the first psionic team would survive it's first encounter...


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2010)

On a positive side Velmont, I have read the follow-up adventure for Gloom's party and it looks like a lot of fun. Scorpius is the only one I've really got something planned for right now, and I've got an idea of something for Mowgli's PC also.

Edit: I blame those damnable auras... apparently they're even challenging for level 5 groups (like say Artemus' )


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2010)

Caging 2 player with 2 Chillborn, that's nasty.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2010)

Yeah I thought I was bad with them in Chef's Request.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 27, 2010)

If I was building a swordmage, I'd choose Genasi over human. While it's always nice to have an extra feat, I don't think the swordmage benefits from the extra at-will and skill as much as some other classes.

If anyone's curious. Scorpius has been built for a little while. http://l4w.wikia.com/wiki/L4W:PC:Scorpius_(ScorpiusRisk)

I will not be bringing him into the tavern.


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2010)

A shielding swordmage have a nice advantage to be a human. You can take many immediate interrupt power, which mean at the end, you will rely a lot on your at-will power. You can have Lightning Lure (which is range), booming blade (To keep the guy next to you) and Forceburt (to have a possibility to attack more than one enemy). And for the extra feat, go for the White Lotus feat, to make your at-will more nasty.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 27, 2010)

That's a good point.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2010)

Ack! Interrupts! The bane of PbP


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2010)

So just an update, I'm nearly wrapped up one game in L4W (solo monster is bloodied and nearly down), the other has entered the last battle, which should wrap up by end of June (latest). 

Kinda bad news, my work is now officially entered "busy season". I'm still here (since 8am EST, it's now 10pm) and it isn't looking like it is going to get easier at least for another 3 weeks. On the positive side, the small breaks I take from tax returns and spreadsheets to go onto Enworld really help with the burnout here so that's a plus. 

What was the point of this post again? Oh-yeah, I think it's more than likely a July start date for the core part of the game, but I was wondering if you would want to start an RP meeting type situation, after all the group will likely be pretty diverse and I want people to have a reason to be on the island and spend some time together up front to become more of a group. Oh, I guess that means the sooner to develop the PC's the better.

Let me know, as the RP type posts are pretty easy to do (it's combat that takes a while to update here) so I'm thinking I can keep up with it, if not you'll have to amuse yourselves


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2010)

*Ruarc Sléibhín*

Ruarc is (maybe the only PC who's) not a pirate - he's native to the island. He's not been approved; actually he's not even posted to L4W yet - still working on the spreadsheet version to post up.

[sblock=Background]
At the base of Mount Branthlend, amongst the forested hills of the extreme West of the Stolen Lands, lies a small settlement of Goliath homesteaders. These folk, hardy as the craggy hills in which they live, eke out a living as ranchers and farmers. They are a simple people, troubling no one but standing fast against any who would take what is theirs.

Ruarc was born into this village some thirty two years ago. The only son of one of the wealthiest ranchers of the village – wealthy being a relative term, as they were able to live month to month rather than day to day – his life was written in the stone of the mountain from his birth. He grew up, inherited the ranch when his father passed away, and married his childhood sweetheart. In time, Ruarc and Deirdre had twin children of their own. Brion was a fine lad, healthy and strong, and would make a good rancher one day. But it was Anamcha who was the light of Ruarc’s eye. From the day of her birth she held his heart in her tiny hands.

Then fate, tragedy, reared its ugly head.

On the fifth anniversary of the birth of Brion and Anamcha Ruarc and Deirdre planned a celebration. They loaded up their cart and left for the village early in the morning, intent on buying sweetmeats and toys for the party, but their plans came to naught. The family was beset by brigands just outside their gates. Deirdre took an arrow in the initial onslaught and died instantly. Ruarc, Brion and Anamcha were all grievously wounded and left for dead as the brigands took their horses, cart and the monies and trade goods they’d been bringing to town.

Once the brigands were gone Ruarc rallied and pulled himself to his childrens’ side. He tended them as best he could, struggling to string together a simple travois to carry them the rest of the way to town and the hut of the local wise woman. Ciar did all she could for the three of them but in spite of her best efforts the life of little Anamcha continued to trickle away. Ruarc and Brion fared better – they would live, but Anamcha was doomed to die. Ruarc begged the old woman to do anything she could to preserve Anamcha’s life, and in recognition of his family’s goodness and importance to the settlement – and against her better judgment – she worked a great magic. She caught Anamcha’s life force, her spirit, at the moment of its departure from her body and enticed it into residence in a flawless piece of jade. Ruarc could have the comfort of Anamcha’s presence with him always. He had the jade – still unpolished and in its natural shape – mounted in a silver cuff which he always wears around his left bicep.

From that point forward, Ruarc had no heart for ranching. He imposed upon one of Deirdre’s brothers to take management of his ranch and to continue training Brion to eventually take control of the property. Ruarc's mind burned for vengeance. It’s now been five years since he sought instruction in hunting and weapons with a local woodsman. The big man has learned much in that time, both in the way of martial skills and woodscraft, and his grief has abated somewhat.

He spends his days hunting bandits, doing everything he is able to eradicate them from the River Kingdoms and to make his corner of the world safe. He is aided somewhat in his endeavors by the spirit of his daughter – she resides yet in the silver and jade arm cuff, and works to pass on some of what death has taught her of the world. She watches over him as well, giving such warning as she can of imminent threats.

He visits his homestead often, and takes pride in Brion’s growth and the aptitude he shows for running the ranch under his uncle’s able tutelage. His face is also frequently seen in the town as he stops in for supplies; though his quest against the bandits carries him far afield he does what he can to keep a special watch on the place of his birth.[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
Standing 7’8” tall and weighing in at a good 300 pounds, Ruarc is a splendid specimen of his race. His training in weapons and his active life have left him lean and muscular, and he moves with both grace and power. His markings and his skin are almost the same hue, such that the markings show only in good lighting. He dresses in mottled colors, dyed to help conceal his movements in the wild. His weapons are well used but also well cared for.

He has dealt with his grief in the years since Anamcha’s death, and the grim demeanor of those days is mostly gone from him. However, his hatred of bandits – and his determination to eliminate their threat from the River Kingdoms – continues unabated.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 28, 2010)

Scorpius is up for early RP.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

Well, shoot!  Just saw the 'recruitment closed' note.  *sigh* never mind then.


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2010)

Just an updated list (again):

Mowgli: Goliath Ranger
Scotley: Human Shaman
Leif: Undecided (Tiefling Avenger?)
Rhun: Undecided
Shayuri: Genasi Shielding Swordmage
ScorpiusRisk: Half-Orc Rogue/Warlord

So far 1 striker, 1 leader, 1 defender, and 1 striker/leader. 

Others:

HandOfMystra: Druid
Velmont: Githrezai Avenger (Ea)
WalkingDad: Undecided


My plans are to take the top 6 there. If any of them can't make I will take one of the Others (where's Ben?). Like I mentioned I wouldn't mind getting the RP/group formation started early so far I've seen Mowgli's sheet on the Obsidian Portal site and Scorpius' sheet for L4W (http://l4w.wikia.com/wiki/L4W:PC:Scorpius_(ScorpiusRisk) - for those who want to see the spreadsheet method of character set-up).


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2010)

I'm going with a Genasi Shielding Swordmage.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

Ok, for my Tiefling Avenger, my choice of background traits thingy would be:

Brigand -- You add Streetwise and Thievery to your class skill list, and you gain a +1 bonus to Streetwise and Thievery checks. In addition, you begin play with an additional 100 gp. 

So, since there are 3 additions here, how do you want me to handle it?  What I'd actually _like_ to do is add Streetwise to his class skill list and get the +1 on Streetwise checks.  The rest I can do without, but the extra 100gp would always come in handy!  Do we start at L1?


----------



## Ozymandias79 (May 29, 2010)

As L4W Judge I'd say pick one benefit.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

Thanks, Ozy, but mind if I wait for the DM's ruling? 

I mean, taking the +1 to Streetwise would be of little benefit if Streetwise wasn't added to his class skill list.  And just adding that skill to his class skill list seems a bit underpowered compared to the other background traits, doesn't it?


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2010)

Leif, there are three options for benefits from the background you chose (as PF follows a different method than 4e we need to tweak them). 

Three Options are:

1) add a non-class skill to your class skill list (in this case streetwise)
2) Add +2 to any skill 
3) learn a new language (exlcuding Supernal or Infernal)

Any of these work as choices. The 100gp won't affect things as you level up you need to be within the expected wealth value anyways and the 100gp will be quickly out-grown by a PC. 

Start is level 1, fresh out of adventurer's college...


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Leif, there are three options for benefits from the background you chose (as PF follows a different method than 4e we need to tweak them).
> 
> Three Options are:
> 
> ...




Very well, for my Tiefling Avenger1, then, I choose:

Brigand -- You add Streetwise and Thievery to your class skill list

How are we generating characters?  Point buy?  How many points?


----------



## Ozymandias79 (May 29, 2010)

L4W Charter - Read this first!

Official L4W Character Creation Guide


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2010)

Leif said:


> Brigand -- You add Streetwise and Thievery to your class skill list




For L4W, you can only choose 1 skill to become class skill, you cannot have both. Just FYI.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, I've been told this several times now.  I get it.  I choose Streetwise to be a class skill.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2010)

It's a 25 point buy Leif, so you get a few more points to shore up stats. Note that Expertise (or any of its similar feats) is not allowable, it's granted for free at 5th.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2010)

My shaman is ready mechanically thanks to some generous help from Ozymandias_79. I'll try to finish up the background stuff and get a post out this evening.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2010)

Scotley said:


> My shaman is ready mechanically thanks to some generous help from Ozymandias_79. I'll try to finish up the background stuff and get a post out this evening.



Can't wait to see what you WOW us with, Scott! 

Uhhh, I'll also try to get my Tiefling Avenger done soon?  But you said that start time is not for awhile, anyway, right, renau1g? 

Hmmm, background for a Tiefling Brigand Avenger ....... should be fun!


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2010)

Work in Progress...not remotely done yet. Suggestions/comments welcome.

[sblock=WIP]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
level 1
Genasi, Swordmage
Swordmage Aegis: Aegis of Shielding
Elemental Manifestation: Windsoul
Extra Manifestation: Watersoul

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 12.


AC: 19 Fort: 13 Reflex: 14 Will: 13
HP: 31 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +9, Intimidate +6, Endurance +10, Athletics +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering -1, Heal -1, History +4, Insight -1, Nature +1, Perception -1, Religion +4, Stealth, Streetwise +1, Thievery

FEATS
Level 1: Extra Manifestation

POWERS
Swordmage at-will 1: Frigid Blade
Swordmage at-will 1: Sword Burst
Swordmage encounter 1: Flame Cyclone
Swordmage daily 1: Frost Backlash

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Longsword, Crossbow
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2010)

Looks good to me. I played a genasi SM in RL and only difference between my build at lvl 1 was I had Booming Blade but it benefitted from my storm genasi's racial power. I chose Wind Soul as my extra manifestation. Only thing I see is missing a background.

I like Frost Backlash, although the dailies are pretty weak for swordmages at this level I found.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

Didn't get much WOW done. Filling in the template is a heroic task. It took me hours. Still got to flesh out the background, appearance and such. Here's a link to the work in progress if anyone is curious:

PC:Mari Champanel - L4W Wiki


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Didn't get much WOW done. Filling in the template is a heroic task. It took me hours. Still got to flesh out the background, appearance and such. Here's a link to the work in progress if anyone is curious:
> 
> PC:Mari Champanel - L4W Wiki



I dunno, I'm pretty wowed.  I haven't paid much attention to the Shaman before, or, really most of the classes in PH2 and PH3. 

What's up with that wiki?  Is that where we're all supposed to put our PCs?  I can't find a link to in from ENWorld, other than the link in your post, Scotley.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

Yes, the shaman seems to be a bit of a jack of all trades. Pretty good healing, a leader, but also with some controller features and a couple of decent attack powers that are pretty wizardy. Absolutely helpless in melee though. I plan to stay off the front line at all costs. 

I am given to understand that you can either post up on the wiki--here's a link to the front page.

L4W Wiki

Or use a Google spreadsheet. I found the wiki to be fairly challenging. I've got to go back and fix one section where I screwed up the code. It was also very time consuming. At least for me, made more so by the fact that Character Builder doesn't allow one to copy and paste. Again, a nod to Ozzy79 for his assistance in putting the character together. 

I hope to have Mari ready to submit for approval within the hour. Assuming I can figure out what I left out on that one attack that didn't format right.


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2010)

I'll try to clean it up a bit. It is a bit time-consuming that's for sure, which is why ScorpiusRisk came up with the spreadsheet as an alternative. Good thing is that once it's set-up it's actually very useful and great for a DM to follow (at least in my experience)

World Walker's have a really cool power with their spirit! Stops movement and the enemy must spend another action to move again? Wow...that might even be better than a fighter's mark...

Oh, if you don't mind posting your summary I'd appreciate it, I'll save them on my PC for future reference.

Thanks!

Oh, 1 game down in L4W so that should add some free time


----------



## Ozymandias79 (May 31, 2010)

if you guys need help with the character, just PM or email me and I will try to help you as soon as I can


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'll try to clean it up a bit. It is a bit time-consuming that's for sure, which is why ScorpiusRisk came up with the spreadsheet as an alternative. Good thing is that once it's set-up it's actually very useful and great for a DM to follow (at least in my experience)
> 
> World Walker's have a really cool power with their spirit! Stops movement and the enemy must spend another action to move again? Wow...that might even be better than a fighter's mark...
> 
> ...




Thanks! I appreciate the edits. I have now submitted for approval. Here's the summary:

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Mari Champanel, level 1
Human, Shaman
Companion Spirit: World Speaker Spirit
Background: World Walker (+2 to Arcana)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 14 Fort: 15 Reflex: 13 Will: 16
HP: 28 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +9, Nature +9, Endurance +8, Athletics +5, Arcana +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +4, Heal +4, History +2, Insight +4, Intimidate, Religion +2, Stealth, Streetwise, Thievery

FEATS
Human: Vigorous Spirit
Level 1: Resilient Spirit

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Haunting Spirits
Shaman at-will 1: Wrath of Winter
Shaman encounter 1: Bramble Ally
Shaman daily 1: Spray of Quills

ITEMS
Bottle of Spirits, Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Longspear, Totem, Sickle


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

renau1g -- Ok, I can get to the wiki fine, but is there a particular place where we post our stuff?

Scotley -- You have a bonus at-will power and just one other.  Characters generally start with 2 at-wills, so if that's truly a bonus, you should have one more coming, shouldn't you?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm, that's true. The summary seems to have only listed those powers I selected. The shaman gets a few extra at-wills that are automatic based on the type of shaman. So there are really like three missing from the summary.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2010)

Ezmerelda "Easy" Shelby, level 1
Genasi, Swordmage
Swordmage Aegis: Aegis of Shielding
Elemental Manifestation: Windsoul
Extra Manifestation: Watersoul
Background: Recent Life - Mercenary Work (+2 to Athletics)

Description:
At five foot, six inches tall and a hundred twenty-five pounds soaking wet, Ezmerelda isn't exactly a towering presence on the battlefield. It's also sometimes a bit hard to take her seriously as a warrior, with her young girl's face and shapely figure clad only in light armor. More than one ship's guard has learned the hard way not to judge by appearance. Her skin color changes by which elemental manifestation she's currently using...a light seafoam green for Watersoul, and a faded cyan for Windsoul. Her hair is always stark white and long, but it will be flowing around her head as though underwater...or wildly whipping around in a phantom breeze, depending on her manifestation. Oddly, her eyes are a sullen orange-yellow, perhaps hinting at hidden flames deep within.

Background: Pending

[sblock=Vulgar stats]FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 12.

AC: 19 Fort: 13 Reflex: 14 Will: 13
HP: 31 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +9, Intimidate +6, Endurance +10, Athletics +10

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering -1, Heal -1, History +4, Insight -1, Nature +1, Perception -1, Religion +4, Stealth, Streetwise +1, Thievery

FEATS
Level 1: Extra Manifestation

POWERS
Swordmage at-will 1: Frigid Blade
Swordmage at-will 1: Sword Burst
Swordmage encounter 1: Flame Cyclone
Swordmage daily 1: Frost Backlash

ITEMS
Cash On Hand: 20gp
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Longsword, Crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2010)

Good news, my adventure was just approved this morning. 

Bad news, I'll be out of town for 3 of 5 business days this week without internet access, so I can't commit to starting until late in the week at best. 

Good news again, I won't need the wiki pages set-up right away as the RP portion at the start won't require combat stats (well unless you attack each other...  ), but I would like at least a rough background, will the PC's be native to this new island that has "shifted" back into the Near Lands, or are you from Daunton, likely a group to explore the island/re-establish communications with them, or perhaps even aboard a Bacarte pirate ship (or any ship for that matter) that was caught by the shift, leaving you on this strange new world.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds good. I submitted Mari a week ago and haven't heard anything about approval. Does it usually take this long or have I done something wrong? 

I build a background around Bacarte and left things open saying that she was just out looking for adventure. So she can jump in on a ship or as part of an exploratory party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2010)

I decided to try the GoogleDocs spreadsheet. It's going OK, but I'm having a few minor issues. For example, the At-Will Powers sections aren't really set up for powers that can use either melee or missile weapons, so it looks like you have to make separate entries for each type.

But I'm plodding through, slowly but surely.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2010)

I've seen both Mowgli, ScorpiusRisk, & Scotley's sheets, but haven't had a chance to review them. I likely will get caught up at the beginning of July once things slow down at work. Typically, it takes between 2-4 weeks or so to get fully approved right now (things are a bit behind  )


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, I havn't had time as of late to review regularly, and it seems allot of the judges are busy right now as well. I have Mari in my cue. 

As for the spreadsheet, you could double up some lines. If you just want to duplicate some lines, instead of having two entire power blocks, individual lines are copyable. 

If that didn't make sense, or something you're trying to do isn't work, post a link and make it editable. I'll take a look.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2010)

I've got him posted for review. I just went ahead and copied the power block for any powers that have significantly different modifiers or damage depending on the weapon used.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2010)

ScorpiusRisk said:


> Yeah, I havn't had time as of late to review regularly, and it seems allot of the judges are busy right now as well. I have Mari in my cue.
> 
> As for the spreadsheet, you could double up some lines. If you just want to duplicate some lines, instead of having two entire power blocks, individual lines are copyable.
> 
> If that didn't make sense, or something you're trying to do isn't work, post a link and make it editable. I'll take a look.




Hey no rush. I was just concerned that I'd omitted some important step.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 7, 2010)

That works for me Mowgli.

My current intention is to get through at least three more of these reviews tonight (Ashir, Sheng, and Mari). If things go my way I'll do more.

I did receive Ruarc today. He's currently 9th on my list, or 6th if I get through those three.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool. No huge rush, I suppose. We'll be doing RP for awhile.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah there will be a nice bonus xp award once the group comes together... a minor quest or something, but it won't be awarded right away so no worry about approvals.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

I approve wholeheartedly!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

Just posting to say I'm back and should be finishing up my character shortly.

I expect my character is a shipwreckee on the new island...possibly either an ex-pirate or just ex-crew member. I'm a bit fuzzy on people's backgrounds, but if anyone is interested in possibly linking up, let me know.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Shay. I sent Rhun a PM to see his availability, if he is too busy right now, I can look to get the thread set-up in short order, even as early as maybe end of week or early next week, if all goes well.

Leif - you still looking at avenger or are you considering wizard?

Edit: Shay, perhaps your swordmage and Scotley's shaman could be on the same vessel? That may link you two? Just throwing things out there.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, Mari has been around a good bit of the world and so could have met any of the other characters in the past. I'd be happy to put some history together with the swordmage or others.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

Now I'm  thinking Invoker.  Most likely human.  Past that I just don't know yet.  Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2010)

If you do go invoker (or any other divine class) make sure to check out L4W's Pantheon:

L4W Gods - L4W Wiki


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

Leif said:


> Now I'm  thinking Invoker.  Most likely human.  Past that I just don't know yet.  Any suggestions from anyone?





renau1g said:


> If you do go invoker (or any other divine class) make sure to check out L4W's Pantheon:
> L4W Gods - L4W Wiki



I see everything there except for the alignments of the deities.  Assuming he is unaligned, I think I tend to favor Lauto.  If he is, indeed, evil, then make it apoli instead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryan, I took Erastil from the Pathfinder pantheon. Which of the L4W deities is going to come closest to him?


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

Check those links, Mowgli -- They give several equivalents for each of the L4W deities.

Sorry, guess you did that already.  There's not one on the wiki who lists Erastil as an equivalent.  But equivalents there are from more traditional mythological sources.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 9, 2010)

The L4W gods don't really have alignments. Evil beings worship Apoli as do Good. So go ahead and worship Lauto. 

As for Erastil like god, I would go with Peresefa. Don't let the image on the page fool you. Peresefa is also the goddess of the harvest and the seasons. You're character could focus on those aspects of the goddess.

That's part of the reason why the gods don't have traditional alignments.

Edit: Oh alternatively you could make a demi-god of your own choosing.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 9, 2010)

My druid (should he play) will be a follower of Dayna. He has been convinced that humans wil make their way into this land and is convinced that having a hand in "taming"/ruling it he will be able to keep the Fey welcome in the land.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, SR!  I'll choose Lauto as patron then.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2010)

"You must spread XP before giving it to Scorpius Risk again" doh! 

Thanks SR.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2010)

Peresefa it is! Both for the Ranger/Erastil connection through the seasons, and for the connection to the realm of the dead - Ruarc believes that Peresefa watches over the soul of his wife Deirdre, and that she is responsible for Ciar's success in helping Anamcha's soul translate into his jade arm band.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, that's Mari's deity. Remember, it isn't wise to use her name!


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2010)

Now if I can just get someone to send me a copy of the L4W character sheet.....


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I guess it depends what you want to do.

The rules for character creation are here.

TwoHeadsBarking already built a human invoker, which may serves as a great template if you want to use the wiki. You can find it here.

Or alternatively, the google spreadsheet can be found here.

An example of a wiki page, using the spreadsheet can be found in my signature, for Scorpius. 

If you have trouble with either just let me know. I've gotten pretty good at trouble shooting the wiki.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, Mari is essentially finished and awaiting final approval. The only bug I can't seem to fix is in the math for defenses. Her AC keeps coming up 12 and it should be 14. 10+2Int+2 for leather armor. I even managed to add a picture, but I can't seem to solve that math glitch. Advice welcome.

PC:Mari Champanel - L4W Wiki


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have fixed Mari defense problem


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Ozymandias79 said:


> I have fixed Mari defense problem




Wow, that was quick. What was up?


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Jun 12, 2010)

You had |ArmorIsHeavy=no in there and that was what screwed it up so I deleted it after I discovered what was the problem

Ozzy


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Ozymandias79 said:


> You had |ArmorIsHeavy=no in there and that was what screwed it up so I deleted it after I discovered what was the problem
> 
> Ozzy




Ah, I think the sheet I borrowed had heavy armor and I'll bet I changed 'yes' to 'no' rather than deleting. Thanks for the explanation. I never would have guessed.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help, SR!  [I'd thank you with xp, but I can't just yet.]

I had some trouble with the google spreadsheet, but I downloaded both versions successfully.  I'll most likely use the wiki thing.


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Jun 12, 2010)

Scotley, Mari is now fully approved


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Leif said:


> Thanks for the help, SR!  [I'd thank you with xp, but I can't just yet.]
> 
> I had some trouble with the google spreadsheet, but I downloaded both versions successfully.  I'll most likely use the wiki thing.




I had a little xp to share.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Ozymandias79 said:


> Scotley, Mari is now fully approved




Excellent! Let's go kill something and take its stuff!


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

Scotley said:


> I had a little xp to share.



Thanks!


Scotley said:


> Excellent! Let's go kill something and take its stuff!



I concur!  Now I've just got to get a character approved.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 12, 2010)

Killing things and take their stuff you say? What an excellent idea!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2010)

I like it as well! 

Good News - things continue to become more steady at work, I only worked 55 hours this week, down from over 70 last week. Hopefully next week will see me back to a more normal 44 hours or so. 

Even better news though.... all this hard work has apparently paid off and I've been promoted! Found out yesterday. I'll be getting one of those fancy Blackberry's so now I can be called all the time by the boss. Good thing is we had someone in my group quit last year so I've been doing that position anyways so it'll be nice to be compensated for it...


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Ryan!  Actually, you deserve to be working a lot harder than you are now!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2010)

That's awesome, Ryan! Congratulations!


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 13, 2010)

Nooooo! You don't want that Blackberry! Quick give it baaaaaack!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have the choice...firm policy and all that... actually, this is new this year. Before manager's didn't get them, but in order to improve efficiency this is new just in time for my promotion *doh*


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the choice...firm policy and all that... actually, this is new this year. Before manager's didn't get them, but in order to improve efficiency this is new just in time for my promotion *doh*



Sounds to me like they're making up new rules just to be sure that they can make you work harder!  You need to move to the US, where employers truly value professional workers like yourself!  ["Yeah, right!" said the corporate attorney.]  Anyway, if you moved to Jonesboro, Mowgli and I could form the core of your bi-weekly face-to-face D&D group!


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 13, 2010)

*Into the sandbox!*

Hi Everyone,
I just got an invite from Ryan and am more closely reading the thread! I got antsy to post so I have not finsihed reading the thread. I am strongly pulled toward a half-elf druid (probably of the guardian flavor - so controller/leader) with the Bastard background. He is a diplomatic druid. He sees the coming of civilization in the Stolen Lands as an inevitable thing and knows abit about them already (I hope that this will be reflected by ranks in Nature). He has been tasked somehow (I am a L4W noob and could use some help here as to how he was tasked) to become important in the "taming" of the Stolen Lands so that he can keep it a place that welcomes the Fey to whatever extent he can. I could use suggestions for my build (in general - I am mostly a 3.5/PFRPGer) in my half-elf  language choice and cross-class encounter power.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just got an invite from Ryan and am more closely reading the thread! I got antsy to post so I have not finished reading the thread. I am strongly pulled toward a half-elf druid (probably of the guardian flavor - so controller/leader) with the Bastard background. He is a diplomatic druid. He sees the coming of civilization in the Stolen Lands as an inevitable thing and knows a bit about them already (I hope that this will be reflected by ranks in Nature). He has been tasked somehow (I am a L4W noob and could use some help here as to how he was tasked) to become important in the "taming" of the Stolen Lands so that he can keep it a place that welcomes the Fey to whatever extent he can. I could use suggestions for my build (in general - I am mostly a 3.5/PFRPGer) in my half-elf  language choice and cross-class encounter power.




Welcome to the madness! As a relative 4e noob and complete L4W noob, I can't offer more than moral support, but there are some wonderfully knowledgeable and helpful fellows lurking about this thread to whom I am most grateful. Hope they'll continue to lend a helping hand.

Sounds like an interesting character. We need someone with a cause to balance my rather mercenary character. I wouldn't worry too much about reading the whole thread. We tend to be a chatty off topic bunch. I expect there are complete pages of posts that have nothing to do with the game.


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Jun 13, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just got an invite from Ryan and am more closely reading the thread! I got antsy to post so I have not finsihed reading the thread. I am strongly pulled toward a half-elf druid (probably of the guardian flavor - so controller/leader) with the Bastard background. He is a diplomatic druid. He sees the coming of civilization in the Stolen Lands as an inevitable thing and knows abit about them already (I hope that this will be reflected by ranks in Nature). He has been tasked somehow (I am a L4W noob and could use some help here as to how he was tasked) to become important in the "taming" of the Stolen Lands so that he can keep it a place that welcomes the Fey to whatever extent he can. I could use suggestions for my build (in general - I am mostly a 3.5/PFRPGer) in my half-elf  language choice and cross-class encounter power.




Well, I be happy to help you with anything you need, as I have said to all the other guys in this thread

[sblock=How about this?]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Yrjeh, level 1
Half-Elf, Druid
Primal Aspect: Primal Guardian
Background: Elf - Fey Ally (+2 to Insight)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 18, Dex 8, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 16, Dex 8, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 10.


AC: 17 Fort: 14 Reflex: 11 Will: 15
HP: 30 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +9, Diplomacy +8, Perception +9, Insight +13

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -2, Arcana, Bluff +1, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +3, Heal +4, History, Intimidate +1, Religion, Stealth -2, Streetwise +1, Thievery -2, Athletics -1

FEATS
Druid: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Half-Elf Spirit Speaker

POWERS
Dilettante: Visions of Blood
Druid at-will 1: Flame Seed
Druid at-will 1: Thorn Whip
Druid at-will 1: Savage Rend
Druid encounter 1: Twisting Vines
Druid daily 1: Fires of Life

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Hide Armor, Quarterstaff, Adventurer's Kit, Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
RITUALS
Animal Messenger, Create Campsite

[/sblock]

Ozy79


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2010)

r1: Are you doing an L4W game outside of L4W? I'm a bit confused. And hurt. And sad. And hungry. Maybe jetlagged. 

Congrats on the promotion.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, congrats R. It really is handy having a blackberry and communicating with the boss via text and email rather than having to go in person or even talk on the phone. But it does mean being in touch even when you'd rather not be.


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Jun 13, 2010)

Stonegod, no, he will be doing an L4W adventure in L4W, he just did the recruitment a bit different


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Sounds like an interesting character. We need someone with a cause to balance my rather mercenary character.




Ruarc's cause is the elimination of bandits in the Stolen Lands. Sounds like he might have fallen in with some folks who 'skirt the line.' Should make for some interesting role play . . .


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2010)

stonegod said:


> r1: Are you doing an L4W game outside of L4W? I'm a bit confused. And hurt. And sad. And hungry. Maybe jetlagged.
> 
> Congrats on the promotion.




Thanks all.

I will be running it in L4W, but the idea for this came from Mowgli. I started talking about it in his OOC thread and rather than derail things there (which happens anyways thanks to Leif ) I set this up. 

Ahhh....besides you're all full up on PC's as it is


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, FYI

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-4th-edition/252857-screamer-l4w-news-3.html#post5210643


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 13, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Oh, FYI
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-4th-edition/252857-screamer-l4w-news-3.html#post5210643



IS this where the stolen lands will be?
and congrats on the promotion (I personally am of the don't work hard, don't make much money type). I have one child, but we homeschool, and did not start playing D&D again until he was eight (he is now 14 and playing 40K as this moment)


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I started talking about it in his OOC thread and rather than derail things there (which happens anyways thanks to Leif )



Hey, I"m no worse than a great many of the players in this thread, you, you..... Canadian, you!

(They derail my threads when they're not derailing yours!  )

I dub thee: 'Pizza DM!'  (Canadian bacon is one of my faves.  I stand corrected!  Thanks, SG.)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2010)

Leif said:


> (Canadian bacon is one of my faves.)



Thats a different (ex)DM.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Thats a different (ex)DM.



Now that you mention it (him?), I think I recall seeing that handle/ID on here.  Ok, Canadian... something.  Hmmm, I got nothin'.  Never mind.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 14, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> IS this where the stolen lands will be?






Here's the general thread area, but yeah that's the sub-forum

Living 4th Edition - EN World D&D / RPG News


----------



## renau1g (Jun 14, 2010)

A finalized list:

Mowgli: Goliath Ranger
Scotley: Human Shaman
Leif: Tiefling Avenger
Shayuri: Genasi Shielding Swordmage
ScorpiusRisk: Half-Orc Rogue/Warlord
HandofMystra: Half-Elven Druid

So far 2 strikers, 1 leader, 1 defender, and 1 striker/leader and 1 controller
Like I mentioned I wouldn't mind getting the RP/group formation started early so far I've seen Mowgli's sheet on the Obsidian Portal site and Scorpius' sheet for L4W (http://l4w.wikia.com/wiki/L4W:PC:Scorpius_(ScorpiusRisk) - for those who want to see the spreadsheet method of character set-up).

I also want to start the thread this week so I need to know where people are planning to start. Basically, I'd like you to either be a native of the island or part of an expeditionary force sent to the island by Daunton.

Here's a link to the wiki I've been not working on lately but have some of the basic info:

4e Kingmaker Conversion | Main Page | Obsidian Portal

& here's a direct link to the country that you will be starting in.

4e Kingmaker Conversion | Countries | Obsidian Portal

Currently:

From the Island - Mowgli

To come on the expeditionary voyage - ScorpiusRisk & Scotley

TBD - Leif, HandofMystra, Shayuri


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 14, 2010)

Where is our adventuring company going to be chartered? is that from the island or from the other Transitive Isle?


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 14, 2010)

renau1g said:


> A finalized list:
> 
> Mowgli: Goliath Ranger
> Scotley: Human Shaman
> ...



This links to an empty page. I checked your link did not get the final )
http://l4w.wikia.com/wiki/L4WC:Scorpius_(ScorpiusRisk)
but anyway it is in Scorpius' sig


----------



## renau1g (Jun 14, 2010)

The actual adventuring company will be from the new land. The city of Restov to be exact.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

How about if my Tiefling Avenger is from Daunton?  (Downtown Daunton to be exact.  )


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2010)

Works for me. Just need Shay & Mystra's general background info to get it set-up...maybe I'll have them be either below deck on the ship or "to be introduced" if from the island.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2010)

My character's definitely not from the new island. I'll review the other islands today and decide where she's from. I have the basic background down, I just need to fit it to a specific location now.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> My character's definitely not from the new island. I'll review the other islands today and decide where she's from. I have the basic background down, I just need to fit it to a specific location now.



Ditto - I would need to rework my character if he were from the ship. I can make progress today.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2010)

Speaking of progress:

*Now with 100% more background!*

Ezmerelda "Easy" Shelby, level 1
Genasi, Swordmage
Swordmage Aegis: Aegis of Shielding
Elemental Manifestation: Windsoul
Extra Manifestation: Watersoul
Background: Recent Life - Mercenary Work (+2 to Athletics)

Description:
At five foot, six inches tall and a hundred twenty-five pounds soaking wet, Ezmerelda isn't exactly a towering presence on the battlefield. It's also sometimes a bit hard to take her seriously as a warrior, with her young girl's face and shapely figure clad only in light armor. More than one ship's guard has learned the hard way not to judge by appearance. Her skin color changes by which elemental manifestation she's currently using...a light seafoam green for Watersoul, and a faded cyan for Windsoul. Her hair is always stark white and long, but it will be flowing around her head as though underwater...or wildly whipping around in a phantom breeze, depending on her manifestation. Oddly, her eyes are a sullen orange-yellow, perhaps hinting at hidden flames deep within.

Background: Ezmerelda was a foundling, raised by a human wizard from the Imperium who was doing research on the calamity that befell the dwarves of Mykonos. According to her 'father,' he found her unconscious and injured in a tidepool after a major storm had washed over the island; not much more than a baby. Ez has always suspected there's more to that story, but her father keeps his secrets well. Though possessed of a keen mind, Ez had little patience for wizardry. She hated rules and restrictions. Magic came easily to her, but she despised the idea of having a spellbook, and a scholarly life. Ez wanted action and adventure and excitement. She took up with a warrior; one of the guards who worked for her father. From him she learned swordplay, among other things. Of course when her father found out there was a tremendous row, which ended with Ez storming off to make it on her own. For a time she stayed with the warrior as a mercenary on Bacarte. They didn't last long, however, and Ezmerelda was soon on her own. Integrating her magical training with her swordsmanship, she continued to pursue mercenary work as she grappled with the question of what to do with her life.

[sblock=Vulgar stats]FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 12.

AC: 19 Fort: 13 Reflex: 14 Will: 13
HP: 31 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +9, Intimidate +6, Endurance +10, Athletics +10

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering -1, Heal -1, History +4, Insight -1, Nature +1, Perception -1, Religion +4, Stealth, Streetwise +1, Thievery

FEATS
Level 1: Extra Manifestation

POWERS
Swordmage at-will 1: Frigid Blade
Swordmage at-will 1: Sword Burst
Swordmage encounter 1: Flame Cyclone
Swordmage daily 1: Frost Backlash

ITEMS
Cash On Hand: 20gp
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Longsword, Crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 16, 2010)

*Elurín*

I have put together my build. I'll put him in a spreadsheet and post on the Wiki tomorrow. Props to Ozy for suggestions. I am taking the Bastard background.
[sblock=CB summary]
*====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Elurín, level 1
Half-Elf, Druid
Build: Guardian Druid
Primal Aspect: Primal Guardian

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 16, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 18, Cha 15.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 18, Cha 13.


AC: 16 Fort: 13 Reflex: 11 Will: 15
HP: 28 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +9, Diplomacy +9, Insight +11, Perception +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -2, Arcana, Bluff +2, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +2, Heal +4, History, Intimidate +2, Religion, Stealth -2, Streetwise +2, Thievery -2, Athletics -1

FEATS
Druid: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Half-Elf Spirit Speaker

POWERS
Dilettante: Visions of Blood
Druid at-will 1: Fire Hawk
Druid at-will 1: Grasping Tide (Druid)
Druid at-will 1: Savage Rend
Druid encounter 1: Call Forth the Spirit Pack
Druid daily 1: Summon Giant Toad

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Adventurer's Kit, Hide Armor, Quarterstaff, Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
RITUALS
Animal Messenger, Create Campsite*[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok.... I got the adventure started. Feel free to RP with each other for now. Note: The colours of your names in the first post will be your speaking colours. The ones there are left over from my Chef's Request adventure so feel free (obviously) to select your own and I'll update

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living...venture-kingmaker-dm-renau1g-judge-garyh.html

Mowgli - you're the only one from the island so we'll handle your part with just us while the others make it to the island. 

Leif - I went with Faust as a placeholder name, rather than TBD.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Ok.... I got the adventure started. Feel free to RP with each other for now. Note: The colours of your names in the first post will be your speaking colours. The ones there are left over from my Chef's Request adventure so feel free (obviously) to select your own and I'll update
> 
> Leif - I went with Faust as a placeholder name, rather than TBD.



That's funny because I was actually thinking of Faustus for his name.  Can you add the "us" for me?  And also, can we make my color Light Blue?  Don't want to be too picky, but you have two reds on the list....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2010)

Leif said:


> That's funny because I was actually thinking of Faustus for his name.  Can you add the "us" for me?  And also, can we make my color Light Blue?  Don't want to be too picky, but you have two reds on the list....




I'm fine with Sienna, but if we can pick, I'd prefer Dark Orange. Also, I think your link to Ruarc's sheet in the IC has an extra '[/url' attached to it - it's broken. The ones in the spoiler on my first IC post work though, so you could copy and paste them back to your post. His name links to the Wiki where his background and the link to his spreadsheet are found. The 'L4W' link at the end of the spoiler goes straight to the spreadsheet, and the Obsidian Portal link goes, well, to his OP sheet.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry, Ryan, didn't mean to start a 'color rebellion' on you. 

[And that's "Leify," "Leifster" or "the Leifster," thank you very much, Mowgli! ]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2010)

Me, a rebel? 

I'm seriously fine with Sienna if that's your preference (even if you let Leifey change to light blue!). But if you don't mind a color change for Ruarc I'm OK that way too.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2010)

No I just used the colors from Chef's Request game. I fully plan to change them. Go ahead and select your own color


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, just forgot to say, for those on the ship, feel free to introduce your PC, including physical description if you so choose. We are bypassing the normal method of entering the tavern and introducing yourself, so this is your opportunity


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2010)

Faustus is being born as we speak! (type, whatever) 

Thanks, Ozy!


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 17, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Mowgli - you're the only one from the island so we'll handle your part with just us while the others make it to the island.
> 
> .



 Glad that you got the adventure started!
Do I have to be on the boat (I would need to change my backstory for this to work) or can I be from the island?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh..yes you can be from the island... no problem. It works out better that way, it'll give Mowgli someone to RP with 

Once you post the background, I'll be able to introduce you.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is a roughed out background for *Elurín 
*    [sblock=background]* Elurín *is one the many cast-off bastard children of a noble house (Lebeda) that had made their way to the outskirts of the River Kingdoms to make their own way.  His Elven mother, Luthia was never spoken about to him by his father, Breen on the few occasions that Breen talked to Elurin. Elurin ran around with the dogs and the household kitchen workers until he was seven; he was taken by one of the kitchen workers off “to hunt” one day and apprenticed to the Elven druid of the village of Coolpool, by the edge of the swamp. There he worked for his master, Konile, and was fascinated by tales of the Fey and the Feywild. He took every opportunity that he could to learn more and to visit. When Konile took on another young apprentice, Elurin stole an amulet from Konile that allowed him to visit the Fey one last time. There he was charged to insert himself in the inevitable rise of mundane civilization and keep the River Kingdoms open to the Fey and Fey-descended. He then reappeared in the world near where he could be recruited by Brevoy to “tame the wild” he said with a smirk. [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 18, 2010)

Scorpius has made his first post and claimed SeaGreen as his color.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2010)

Hand of Mystra

Your intro post is up 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living...maker-dm-renau1g-judge-garyh.html#post5215537


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2010)

Just need Scotley and Shayuri to post their introductions. I believe I saw Scotley post he was traveling until today?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2010)

Arr, it's been a crunchy week...should be able to post tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2010)

No problem. I know it's in a new location for many of us (living worlds) so just wanted to keep it on top of mind. On that note, I'll be resuming my usualy slower weekend posting in approx. 1 minute, so have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2010)

Post up. Sorry for the delay, I was indeed traveling and road weary. Yellow is fine for my speech color. I wasn't able to get the link to the character sheet in the first post to work. Here's a good one:

PC:Mari Champanel(Scotley) - L4W Wiki


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2010)

I know it's a bit slower during the summer as everyone has stuff going on so no problem for anyone.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

Ozy/renau1g, Faustus' toughness feat was left out of his hp total, so I added it in.  (I'm finally learning how to navigate that #$$%%^ wiki!)


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 21, 2010)

*Character Creation questions comments*

I decided that my bastard's last name will be Lake. I like the tradition  in Westeros that bastards in each of the old seven kingdoms have a  specific last name. So I declare (unless there is resistance) that  bastards from the area of House Lebeda are surnamed Lake.
I have  never played in a non-RPGA 4e game. It makes sense to me that there is a  way for my druid to gather the rare herbs that are ritual components  for Nature rituals rather than having to buy or loot them. What does  renau1g think?
The bastard background gives +1 bonus to Diplomacy and  Intimidate checks for each milestone you have reached since your last  extended rest. _In addition, you receive a +1 bonus to saving throws  to end effects that daze, dominate, or stun you. _Does the part in  italics apply "for each milestone you have reached since your last  extended rest" or in general?
maybe more questions later.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2010)

L4W background can give you only one of these 3 options:

+2 bonus to a single skill
A single skill become a class skill
You learn a new language other than Supernal and Infernal

So the background you describe is not allowed in L4W. You should take one in General Background section in the character Builder. If you are not member of D&DI, you can take a look at the PHB2 backgrounds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2010)

Also, renau1g has allowed traits from the AP - with the _caveat_ that they'll be toned down to comply with the L4W backgrounds. They're available in the Stolen Lands Player's Guide (free download on the Paizo site).


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2010)

I chose Infernal Nightmares for Faustus's background thingy.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 22, 2010)

Computer problems at work today  so no post


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 22, 2010)

I am having trouble getting my character sheet into L4W. I made a page in the wiki and picked standard rather than blank. I pick edit but I do not see the code but just summary stuff like 
==Math==

Can  I delete my page and start over?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah you should be able to delete the page.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> I am having trouble getting my character sheet into L4W. I made a page in the wiki and picked standard rather than blank. I pick edit but I do not see the code but just summary stuff like
> ==Math==
> 
> Can  I delete my page and start over?




Yeah, I had some trouble with this too. You have to pick the 'edit this page' link near the very top of the page to edit the raw code for the whole page. The lesser edit links up and down the page allow you to only edit sections, but they are in a template form you may find easier to work with. You just have to hit the second edit link to make it happen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2010)

The link from Ruarc's Wiki page to the Spreadsheet keeps breaking. I'll copy the address, save the page and it works fine, but then when I try again sometime later the link points nowhere . . .

However, I know the spreadsheet's still there and it's address hasn't changed 'cause my link in Ruarc's StatBlock here on ENWorld works fine.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 22, 2010)

OK, I figured it out. I needed to hit the source view button under controls. I hope that I can get the sheet up for approval tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

Gosh!  And I thought that I had problems!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2010)

Well you definitely have problems... just less to do with wiki editing...


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Well you definitely have problems... just less to do with wiki editing...



Touche, Butthead.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

EEEK!!!  Did I just call the DM a Butthead?  Oh, dear....


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

Mari gingerly steps out range of any divine wrath which might soon be descending on the Teifling...


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2010)

What's that? Did I hear a kraken ascending from the depths? Oh wait...I've already done that one to you guys  

Maybe I'll need to test out a monster I saw in Dungeon, called The Raging Storm...

[sblock=Monster]

Nakheten, the Raging Storm
Huge elemental humanoid (aquatic, giant)
Level 28 Solo Brute XP 65000

Initiative +21        Senses Perception +29; low-light vision
Tempest Fury (Lightning, Thunder) aura 10; any creature that enters or begins its turn in the aura takes 15 lightning and thunder damage; creatures other than Nakheten treat the area within the aura as difficult terrain and cannot fly.
HP 1310; Bloodied 655
AC 41; Fortitude 44, Reflex 39, Will 40
Resist 30 lightning, 30 thunder
Saving Throws +5
Speed 8, fly 10 (hover), swim 8
Action Points 2

Slam (standard, at-will)

Reach 2; +31 vs AC; 2d12+11 damage.

Call Lightning (standard, at-will)

Close burst 10; one target in burst; +29 vs Reflex; 3d12+11 lightning damage.

Lightning Storm (standard, recharges when first bloodied) Lightning

Close burst 10; +27 vs Reflex; 5d10+11 lightning damage. If the attack hits only a single target, that target takes an additional 5d10 lightning damage and is dazed (save ends).

Storm Blood (immediate interrupt, when an enemy hits nakheten with a melee attack, at-will) Lightning, Thunder

Reach 3; targets the triggering enemy; +29 vs Reflex; 2d12+11 lightning and thunder damage.

Howling Winds (standard, recharge ) Thunder

Close burst 5; +27 vs Fortitude; 5d10+11 thunder damage, and the target is pushed 5 squares and is knocked prone.

Titanic Fury (standard; at-will)

Nakheten makes a slam attack against each enemy within reach. It also makes one call lightning attack.

Alignment Unaligned        Languages Common, Dwarven, Elven, Primordial, Supernal
Skills Insight +30
Str 34 (+26)      Dex 23 (+20)      Wis 20 (+19)
Con 30 (+24)      Int 15 (+16)      Cha 23 (+20)

Published in Dungeon Magazine 172.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Mari gingerly steps out range of any divine wrath which might soon be descending on the Teifling...



The Tiefling is used to divine wrath!  He was born with it.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

Any creature with an at-will power called Titanic Fury should be avoided at all costs when on a boat.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 23, 2010)

Can I get a ruling from the DM on the Bastard background? Is is OK as posted? <* I feel cranky, I should go to lunch *>


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 23, 2010)

I have been filling out some of the hooks. But what are kickers?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> I decided that my bastard's last name will be Lake. I like the tradition  in Westeros that bastards in each of the old seven kingdoms have a  specific last name. So I declare (unless there is resistance) that  bastards from the area of House Lebeda are surnamed Lake.
> I have  never played in a non-RPGA 4e game. It makes sense to me that there is a  way for my druid to gather the rare herbs that are ritual components  for Nature rituals rather than having to buy or loot them. What does  renau1g think?
> The bastard background gives +1 bonus to Diplomacy and  Intimidate checks for each milestone you have reached since your last  extended rest. _In addition, you receive a +1 bonus to saving throws  to end effects that daze, dominate, or stun you. _Does the part in  italics apply "for each milestone you have reached since your last  extended rest" or in general?
> maybe more questions later.




Velmont had it right about the backgrounds, however I would add that if you went with +1 to both diplomacy and intimidate, I don't think that stretches things too much. 

+2 bonus to a single skill
A single skill become a class skill
You learn a new language other than Supernal and Infernal


Re: the herbs, they are rare and difficult to come by and the gold cost at the start is really an abstraction of the wealth you've accumulated to this point. It wouldn't be fair to grant extra wealth to your PC over say an arcane or divine PC who needs their own ritual components. That said, they will likely be part of a reward for a successful skill challenge, which I've got a couple lined up that serve just this purpose.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> I have been filling out some of the hooks. But what are kickers?




to be honest...I'm not 100% myself. I usually just throw another hook there. Feel free to leave blank also, it's not a required field.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2010)

Hook = Give some meat to a master who want to build an adventure around you.

Kicker = What kick the butt of your character so he start to adventure. A kicker can be an hook too.

That's how I see it.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

Velmont's answer makes sense to me. I basically put another hook there. One that involved someone who might kick Mari's butt.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry for taking so much bandwidth here; this is my first ENWorld PbP character.
I am in the math section now. Elurin is a Primal Guardian. That means when he is not in heavy armor he can use his Con  as his attribute to determine AC. But how how do I note that in the Defenses section?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2010)

Please put it under Class Bonus 

|ClassBonAC=x

where x = your Con.

Just put a note under the math about it. Something like:

NOTE:The +5 Class bonus to AC is from Crag's Guardian Might (Earthstrength) class feature, since this template will not calculate his Con Mod as the attribute for AC.

borrowed from another PC's sheet.


No worries HandofMystra. It _is_ a bit of a pain in the ass the first time through. I have the benefit of having reviewed dozens of PC's and am much more familiar with it now.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2010)

Also, put heavy=yes, so it doesn't add you Int or Dex over that.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah, right. Thanks Velmont.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jun 23, 2010)

*Elurin link*

Not approved yet, but pretty good. Thanks to Ozy for use of his template!
PC:Elurín Lake (HandofMystra) - L4W Wiki
I'll put this in my sig now
Update: submitted for approval


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2010)

Just a cross-post here for the current skill challenge. Handof Mystra & Mowgli have each gone (and I go to update it right now), but only Scorpius has gone for the ship group.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5221989-post46.html

Any questions let me know. I'll likely be leaving work early today though (around 2-3 EST)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2010)

Post up for Mari. Sorry for the delay. Some days are just too crazy for me to post.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2010)

No problem I know that only Scorpius & I are regulars at the L4W subforums so just wanted to make sure it wasn't missed. I know my own thread subscriptions are usually wonky too.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2010)

Shay - I had a minute or two this afternoon. Here's your sheet.

PC:Ezmerelda "Easy" Shelby (Shayuri) - L4W Wiki


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2010)

Good googly-moogly!

You're a prince among men, sir. I bow.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2010)

No problem. You should thank Covaithe as it was his sheet I used as a template. He's a higher level genasi so it wasn't much work to de-level and add your unique info. I believe you just need background hooks/kickers, and a wish list (if you want one)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2010)

BTW: I updated the first post of the IC thread with a new graphic that Mowgli put together and I've also corrected all the links to your CS'

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living...maker-dm-renau1g-judge-garyh.html#post5214374


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2010)

Found a nifty picture to use as Faustus' portrait tonight!  It's stuck at the bottom of his wiki sheet.  The only problem is that you still have to use your imagination in order to see his horns.  (Well, that, and the 'demon' in the pic is way more musclebound that Faustus, but it does show a demon with a big maul, so I thought it was close enough.)

renau1g/Ozy -- there were still a few errors on Faustus's sheet, but I fixed them, got his equipment all bought, funds deducted, and that sort of stuff.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 28, 2010)

I've posted the updates for both parties. Almost there


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh gasp! I was so sure I'd flubbed it! Go go, genasi Endurance!

(^_^)

It's so rare for me to play a character who actually has physical prowess. I shall have to do more fun things.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah 15 is the magic number. Good job


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2010)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Mari and Faustus' keen eyes are able to aide the sailors in locking down some loose rigging and the tiefling spots what looks like a weakening in the storm if the boat is turned to starboard. The helmsmen spins the wheel and the vessel follows the course, but the storm is still strong, a bolt of lightning slams into the waves not a hundred feet from the ship.



I know you're just running out of terms to use, but any self-respecting sailor would tie you to a mast and lash you if you called his vessel a "boat."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright ya got me... I don't really know nothing about sailing or nautical terms. BTW the Ship crew have successfully completed their challenge, thanks to a prayer from the tiefling. One more success from Ruarc or Elurin and they succeed also.


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Alright ya got me... I don't really know nothing about sailing or nautical terms. BTW the Ship crew have successfully completed their challenge, thanks to a prayer from the tiefling. One more success from Ruarc or Elurin and they succeed also.



Hehe, I'm just messin' with ya, Ryan.  You're doing a great job as always. 

Hmm, a prayer from a Tiefling?  I guess the devil really IS in the details.  Or something like that.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe it is Asmodeus who's answering that one  or Loki... I love Loki...


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm going to work to get the big update today, but so far infernal forces of corporate administration are working to thwart my efforts. I'll be on vacation starting tomorrow, but slow posting until Monday.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'm going to work to get the big update today, but so far infernal forces of corporate administration are working to thwart my efforts. I'll be on vacation starting tomorrow, but slow posting until Monday.



I'll see whether Faustus may have any input with your devilish bosses.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 1, 2010)

Please do Leif... 

On a related note, my wireless card is giving me grief on my laptop, which will greatly affect my posting availability for the next couple days unless I can get it to work. I think it's just old drivers that are the problem, but if it's not, I need to call our national IT dept, which is off today for Canada Day


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 1, 2010)

For those of you who are unfamiliar. Canada Day is the day the world celebrates Dan Akroid's Birthday.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 2, 2010)

SO the other Transitive Isles do not know of our Island. Do we know about them? or do we think the whole world is the island?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 2, 2010)

They do know about the island, but because it's been "shifted" away for so long 99% of people don't. A few learned scholars may know something about them if they research it, but need to know some more about the island to be sure.

Conversely, most people on the new island (name TBD once I come up with something creative...) would know the rumours of the unshiftable island, Daunton, but perhaps little else about it. It's been so long since you've seen another island that some on the island may or may not believe that it's just an old Bard's tale that there are others, so its up to you


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, languages - is the language Scorpius spoke when he hailed us considered the 'Common' tongue? If so, has the dialect changed enough that it would seem somewhat different to each party? Perhaps not enough to impede understanding but enough to get some RP mileage out of it.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 2, 2010)

I can answer the first half of that question. 

Yes, Allarian is like common. The language of a once, quite extensive empire. 

I imagine we should at the very least have strong accents compared to each other, but full dialects might make sense. . .


----------



## renau1g (Jul 2, 2010)

Well consider how different regional dialects even within the USA (or Canada), let alone in England or Australia. You can communicate, but yeah there may be some fun to be had


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Well consider how different regional dialects even within the USA (or Canada), let alone in England or Australia. You can communicate, but yeah there may be some fun to be had



Oh, boy!  Faustus gets to be a Suthuhn (sic) Tiefling, y'all!


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 6, 2010)

I think that we can be the second approval on one another's character sheets. My computer is messed up so I cannot use the CB at work. But one I do, I will start approving the PC's in the party. Who else is up for this? Feel free to start with Elurin.
BTW I went to look at the other's character sheets from the links on the first page of the IC thread, but a number of those links (I think mine and two others were the exception) did not work. IF I were to be doing approvals for our party (as opposed to approvals in general) that would be the place I would start.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd jump in, but I'm not primarily a 4E player so I'd almost certainly miss some stuff.

Ruarc's all approved and good to go, but (as I've noted before) the Wiki link to his spreadsheet works sometimes and doesn't sometimes. Not sure what the determining factor is there - I've played with it some but haven't been able to figure out why it's inconsistently broken.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> I think that we can be the second approval on one another's character sheets. My computer is messed up so I cannot use the CB at work. But one I do, I will start approving the PC's in the party. Who else is up for this? Feel free to start with Elurin.
> BTW I went to look at the other's character sheets from the links on the first page of the IC thread, but a number of those links (I think mine and two others were the exception) did not work. IF I were to be doing approvals for our party (as opposed to approvals in general) that would be the place I would start.



Faustus already has both approvals, so I assumed (wrongly) that all the rest did as well.  Faustus was also approved by 2 L4W judges, so I thought you had to be a judge to approve characters, is that wrong, renau1g?  Ozymandias76 is the other judge who approved Faustus.  He was hanging around this thread some.  Maybe we can get him to approve the others if necessary?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 7, 2010)

You need one judge approval and either an additional judge approval OR an approval of any other L4W member. 

I've been working allot of mornings lately so I've fallen behind on my regular approvals. Ellurin is currently 13th out of 22 waiting for my look over.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 7, 2010)

I've corrected the 1st page of the IC thread.

Approved:
Mari, Ruarc, Scorpius

Approved:
Ezmerelda, Elurín (1 approval from me), Faustus (those approvals were likely just copied over from another sheet Leif)

Leif and Shay haven't sent their sheets for review the the l4w.judges@gmail.com account yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2010)

Apologies...I was away, and now I'm trying to catch up. It's on the list, I promise.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2010)

renau1g said:


> ILeif and Shay haven't sent their sheets for review the the l4w.judges@gmail.com account yet.



I didn't even know that I had to do that.  Um, how exactly?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2010)

Send an e-mail to that account with the subject "L4W Character SubmissionC name" and have a link to your PC in the body. We'll take care of the rest


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, 't'is done!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2010)

I've seen it and put it into the queue. Your current ticket # is 14. Thank you for remaining patient, your submission is important to us. 

Thank you for choosing L4W for all your 4th edition needs


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2010)

Great, thanks!  Um, does the ticket # mean anything to me other than how long I have to wait for approval?  In other words, do I have to do anything more besides wait?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, you've done your part, now you can sit back, grab a few pints of beer and wait for the judges to get caught up


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool!  Bring me a Guinness, would you?  I haven't had one of those for quite some time.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2010)

Funny thing, I was watching some of the G20 coverage and there was something between the Obamanator and the new PM of Britain , David Cameron. So, the PM and him exchange beers, the one from Britain is the Hobgoblin Ale from the Wychwood brewery... I love that beer! Not sure if you can get it down where you're at, but if so grab it, best beer I've ever had, better than Guinness, Corona, or any of the other big name beers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O45M_mOgFfM]YouTube - US-UK World Cup Beer Bet Payoff[/ame]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 9, 2010)

Elurin is currently 9th and Fautus 19th in my cue of 20.


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2010)

*rubbing hands together gleefully*
Exxxxxcellent!


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 9, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I've seen it and put it into the queue. Your current ticket # is 14. Thank you for remaining patient, your submission is important to us.
> 
> Thank you for choosing L4W for all your 4th edition needs



Now that I have gotten tired of LFR, this is the only 4e game that I am currently playing


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm DMing one and playing in two.   At this point, Pathfinder/3.5 is still the predominant force in my gaming life.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> Now that I have gotten tired of LFR, this is the only 4e game that I am currently playing




So I'd better not screw it up then right?  

*gulp* that's a lot of pressure, I sure hope all those new damage amounts from the errata yesterday don't kill you all. 

Can't wait for my Adventure Tool update


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2010)

MORE errata?  I'm almost afraid to ask....


----------



## renau1g (Jul 10, 2010)

Nothing affecting your tiefling ... oh wait there was last time the change to Infernal Wrath but your sheet already includes that. 

The errata increases the damage monsters do to fall in lines with MM3 levels. MM1 & MM2 monsters did too little damage to really threaten PC's so DM's (like myself) had to run at least n+2 encoutners or higher to even put any dent in the party's resources. 

I'm still struggling to wrap my head around it, but I believe in a week or so they should update the Monster Builder with the new damage amounts. Kingmaker shall be far more interesting now  

It does mean I'll need to tweak the encounters a bit to reflect the higher damage.

The errata caught a lot of abusive powers that were used by the character optimization board to create infinite damage loops or 1,000 damage per round stuff.  There's only a few things that will affect most people. limiting free action attacks to 1/round. 

Here's a quick breakdown. An interesting one is the Magic Missile change to make it more old-skool

Magic Missile is now auto-hit, but no damage roll...
Lead the Attack (Warlord 1) got hit, no longer lasting all encounter
Subtle weapons now must be wielded (like staff of ruin)
Free Action attacks are limited to 1/turn
Wizards Escape (lvl 6 wizard) is a daily now
Spinning Leopard Maneuver got its damage lowered
Harmonious Thunder got its wording corrected to not be auto-kill


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

No damage roll for magic missile? Wha???


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2010)

Nope, no attack roll, no damage roll, simply 2 + Int + Bonus, and as there is no damage roll, some bonus doesn't apply, and as there is no attack roll, there is no critical possible too. Overall, in the long run, you might do as much damage as the old version, maybe slightly less, but at least, you are sure to do your damage when it is needed.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

Velmont said:


> Nope, no attack roll, no damage roll, simply 2 + Int + Bonus, and as there is no damage roll, some bonus doesn't apply, and as there is no attack roll, there is no critical possible too. Overall, in the long run, you might do as much damage as the old version, maybe slightly less, but at least, you are sure to do your damage when it is needed.



Do you mean, 2+Int Bonus+one-half level+other bonuses if any?  For a wizard with at least a 17 Int, that would be as much as the old version's maximum of 5, right?  (But, of course, you only get 1 missile in 4E.)


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2010)

2+Int+Bonus (no half-level). Bonus could include enhancement bonus of your weapon (it is explicitly told in the description), but anything that add to damage roll won't add to MM as there is no roll to do.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

Velmont said:


> but anything that add to damage roll won't add to MM as there is no roll to do.



 Oh, yeah, right you are!


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 13, 2010)

*short camping trip*

I am off to go camping and pick my son up at camp. I should be able to post on Friday. Feel free to NPC me if necessary.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2010)

OK have fun. Is Elurin going to follow along if/when you check out the posting?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, so hope there's not information overload there. As some of you (or all of you?) know Paizo has a boatload of fluff in their modules and this one is no exception. If you have any questions just let me know or if you want more details I'll try to offer them. Catarina is an excellent source of information


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Ok, so hope there's not information overload there. As some of you (or all of you?) know Paizo has a boatload of fluff in their modules and this one is no exception. If you have any questions just let me know or if you want more details I'll try to offer them. Catarina is an excellent source of information



Can you give us a hint as to what kind of stuff you're even talking about?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2010)

Of course. There's things like the history of the region, rumoured monsters, power groups, leaders, religious beliefs/leanings, etc. It's definitely not a "speak now or forever hold your peace" situation. You aren't currently under any time stress, so if at any point when you have a chance to rest, you want to ask some more questions feel free.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2010)

Will you be dropping the background info into the OP site?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah. I'll add it into the wiki. 

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

re: wikiness -- Um, there isn't an Obsidian Portal [OP] page for this game is there?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2010)

There is. It's here.


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> There is. It's here.



Excellent!  Thanks!  Got it added and gave a (second) 5-star rating.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Mowgli. I've updated the first post in the IC thread as well to incorporate that info.


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the xp renau1g!  Can I consider your 'official' nickname to be 'Canuckskin Snowblower' now?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2010)

Only here and in the Four Lands, can't let that get out to the general public, I got a rep to maintain  

Hey, if Scotley's there, why are you posting here?


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Only here and in the Four Lands, can't let that get out to the general public, I got a rep to maintain
> 
> Hey, if Scotley's there, why are you posting here?



YOU have a rep to protect outside of ENWorld?  Somehow I doubt that...
Scotley went back to his folks's alternate home in the backwoods last night.  He couldn't stand being in civilization for more than a couple of hours.  (Scotley must constantly be feeding his 'Inner Mountain Man' you see.)  Plus, his young'un was missing Daddy.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2010)

I just completed some fairly large updates to the wiki. Added a Current Tasks page, an NPC page, a swag list (now you just need to go an find some treasure ), and added a bunch more info to the Important Sites section (based on Catarina's info)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2010)

Avoiding the L4W Wiki for some reason?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2010)

Wasn't sure if I could use it for this purpose, tracking loot hasn't been something it's been used for. I will need to update it for the Island's info though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2010)

The new stuff on the OP site looks great, Ryan! (I've been keeping a notes page for Ruarc there as well).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2010)

Just checked out the wiki. Cool stuff, but I was kinda disappointed to see the swag list so bare...


----------



## renau1g (Jul 19, 2010)

Just gotta kill some bandits first. BTW, as some of you know, 4e uses the concepts of Wish Lists for PC rewards/treasure. You can choose to construct a list of items on your wiki to aid me in treasure distribution. I'm not bound to it, but it gives me some help in rewards or at least gives me a general idea of what kind of things you want. 

Here's an example of a Wish List on my Barbarian's wiki:
PC:Kane(renau1g) - L4W Wiki


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll try to keep that in mind.  Faustus has a few things he wants to ask 'Santy Claus' for.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 19, 2010)

Excellent, but of course evil devils only get lumps of coal. Sorry 

P.S. an Owlbear now? Very nice...


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Excellent, but of course evil devils only get lumps of coal. Sorry
> 
> P.S. an Owlbear now? Very nice...



COAL?? My favorite snack, Yay!!!
RE - 'Owlbear' comment:  Thanks, Mr. Githyanki!


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 19, 2010)

Well it looks like I'm the only one not connected to the Portal, which is funny since I'm on Obsidian Portal nearly every day. Name is ScorpiusDM.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 19, 2010)

Invitation sent. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 19, 2010)

No worries. Got it and accepted.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Invitation sent. Sorry 'bout that.




OOC: Shhhh, no more talking about Scorpius on the Portal...


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2010)

I've archived all our discussions about him, for posterity of course


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 23, 2010)

*Animal Messenger ruling*

Is there a way to read this as over the duration of the spell I can keep an animal prepped to use as messenger and then send it off?







			
				animal messenger said:
			
		

> Once the ritual is complete, you whisper a message of up to 25 words to the animal and name a recipient and a location.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2010)

You're asking if you rolled a 19 or lower, if the animal would hang out for under 6 hours and sometime during that timeframe you could send him off? 

I'd lean towards no, that would be too powerful IMO for a level 1 ritual, even if it's not game-breaking, the ritual seems like as soon as you complete the ritual, you whisper and the animal delivers. Now there _may_ be some wiggle room in the reading that "Once the ritual is complete, you whisper a message of up to 25 words to the animal and name a recipient and a location". If you don't whisper, how long until the animal then leaves? The spell says X hours.... hmmm... let me think on it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

FYI:  I just noticed that part of Faustus was unfinished!  So I adjusted his page in the wiki to include his Avenger's Censure power (Censure of Retribution) and I chose an Encounter Power for him, Avenging Echo.  

BTW, he really shouldn't have been approved without these, should he????


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Jul 25, 2010)

he isn't approved yet, I think


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, not yet approved, but getting closer to being looked at  

He's in the Requesting Approval area:

L4W:Requesting Approval - L4W Wiki


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

Ozymandias79 said:


> he isn't approved yet, I think





renau1g said:


> Nope, not yet approved, but getting closer to being looked at
> He's in the Requesting Approval area:
> L4W:Requesting Approval - L4W Wiki



Well, anyway, I fixed him, so he's ready to be looked at now.  I guess it's a good thing that I got all the right pieces added _before_ he was looked at!

(And that wiki is ANYTHING but intuitive to manipulate, too! )


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

Renau1g, uhhh, shouldn't you take "Upcoming" out of the thread title now?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2010)

Done & done


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 25, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Nope, not yet approved, but getting closer to being looked at
> 
> He's in the Requesting Approval area:
> 
> L4W:Requesting Approval - L4W Wiki




I wanted to remind those who are not L4W judges that we can approve one-another character sheets. I would but I really have not have the time/computer access. Maybe I can do some this week at work.


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> I wanted to remind those who are not L4W judges that we can approve one-another character sheets. I would but I really have not have the time/computer access. Maybe I can do some this week at work.



Coolness! Is that kosher with the L4W Powers that Be?  [Like, oh, say, renau1g? ]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, but at least 1 judge must review the sheet to concur, but anyone can review a sheet and our suggestion is for the member to PM the player to let him know any errors on the sheet.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 27, 2010)

renau1g said:


> You're asking if you rolled a 19 or lower, if the animal would hang out for under 6 hours and sometime during that timeframe you could send him off?
> 
> I'd lean towards no, that would be too powerful IMO for a level 1 ritual, even if it's not game-breaking, the ritual seems like as soon as you complete the ritual, you whisper and the animal delivers. Now there _may_ be some wiggle room in the reading that "Once the ritual is complete, you whisper a message of up to 25 words to the animal and name a recipient and a location". If you don't whisper, how long until the animal then leaves? The spell says X hours.... hmmm... let me think on it.



Any progress on this ruling. Maybe it is just me, but the druid leaves a lot of unclear rulings.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll allow it for now. If it becomes an issue, I'll re-evaluate. 

Also, it's not a jungle environment so a monkey would like be inappropriate. The environment would be more like a temperate forest. Perhaps a koala?


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 27, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'll allow it for now. If it becomes an issue, I'll re-evaluate.
> 
> Also, it's not a jungle environment so a monkey would like be inappropriate. The environment would be more like a temperate forest. Perhaps a koala?



Thanks! As I said, I am willing to make Nature checks to determine appropriate creatures. Jus' set me up in an eucalyptus tree!
I like the new avatar.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 2, 2010)

I am going to stop or slow down posting for Gen Con. I will be back for sure August 11. I may do some  posting but it will be at unpredictable time and computers. Is anyone else from this game going to Gen Con?
If the Fire Hawk shuts down the archer, I would keep doing that. Otherwise use my encounter powers (I have two because I am a half-elf). 
_I am running out of time but I am confused now but I notice that I have three at-wills but the Character Builder is ok with this._ If I did not make a mistake, Elurin could also be using Grasping Tide (Druid)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 4, 2010)

Druid gain three at-wills, one must be usable in beast form (IIRC). NP I'll NPC you until the fight's over one way or the other.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2010)

To be exact, Druid have three at-will. One MUST be usable in beast form, the second MUST be usable in humanoid form and the last is up to you.

Also, human can have an extra at-will (go human druid!) and there also the Psionic Source case, but that's another thing.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2010)

I will be out of town and most likely not posting until at least Friday night. Please NPC my character as needed.


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 6, 2010)

*Approved*

Ozy finally approved my PC. I guess this means I can really play in this game now?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2010)

It's about time, good thing I waited for you


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2010)

RBA?  
Relay Basic Attack?  
Really Bad Attack?  
Really Big A-hole?  
Random Boffing Acquittal?
Rendering Bad Advice?
Reminding Benjamin Alarm?
Rubber Baby Apples?


----------



## renau1g (Nov 21, 2010)

Ranged Basic Attack  although I like the 3rd one ...


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2010)

I figured it was something obvious like that, but I couldn't put my finger on it for the life of me.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2010)

I was just sure that I had two or three games in which my characters needed to level-up.  WD's Pathfinder game is one.  Was this one another? 

It IS, isn't it?    Oh pleeeeease say I get to level Faustus???

Remembrance is a wonderful thing!  Faustus to L2 Anon!!!

He gets 6 hp and a L2 utility prayer  --  He'll take _Resonant Escape_!

COOLNESS!  I was actually able to edit the L4W wiki myself!  Faustus is up to date, and approval requested for Level 2!


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2010)

Did I miss some treasure or pay or something?  How much should we each have now?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2010)

In the XP post there is the treasure listed.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, can you give me a post #?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

HERE you go! (Open the .xls attachment)


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Mowgs!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 22, 2010)

I gotta spread some xp around first before I can get you again. but thanks


----------



## HandofMystra (Dec 22, 2010)

I totally missed post too. Now I need to look up that staff


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2010)

Are we in a position where we can spend our treasure on magic goodies?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 22, 2010)

Well right now you're still at the bandit camp so there's no shopkeep out here, but Oleg is a good possibility to be able acquire things you need.

Oh...I forgot to post this in the treasure, but there was also a ring, a fairly simple band, but it appears to match up with the description that Oleg described was Svetlana's stolen wedding ring.


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Dec 22, 2010)

No Mordenkrad proficiency for Faustus??


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2010)

Ozymandias79 said:


> No Mordenkrad proficiency for Faustus??



No, I seem to recall a discussion with our all-powerful and wise DM when rolling up Faustus where that weapon was considered and rejected in favor of the maul.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 23, 2010)

You just didn't want to spend a feat on it, thinking the improved AC  of Improved Armor of Faith was more important. The mordenkrad gains a Brutal 1 property, which lets you re-roll any 1's rolled on damage output, essentially changing the damage from 1-6 on each roll to 2-6.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

renau1g said:


> You just didn't want to spend a feat on it, thinking the improved AC  of Improved Armor of Faith was more important.



Exactly!  Like I said, 'It was considered and rejected in favor of the maul."


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Dec 24, 2010)

BTW Improved defenses doesn't add a point in AC, Leif. Nice try though!
(and I know Improved Armor of Faith do but only by 1 so I have corrected it in your math section, Leif)

anyone thinking of overhauling their character? you are allowed to do so once per character

also worth mentioning is that all of you now qualifies for A SECOND character in L4W if you so wish to roll up another character

Ozymandias79


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

Ozy, I wasn't 'trying' to get away with anything!  I did my best to make Faustus rules-compliant, sorry if I missed something.  I'll have to study him more carefully and see if I can tell what happened?  And why doesn't improved defenses add a point to all defenses?  Depending upon your answer to this, I may need to do some rebuilding of Faustus.

Also, a second character in L4W sounds very good to me!  Now if I just had an idea of what to do with a second character!   What are the published books that are not available/accepted L4W sources yet?


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Dec 24, 2010)

Simple answer is ALL the books and all online content from WoTC, with some restrictions

secondly, I am sorry, I apologizes for trying to be funny, as I honestly thought you would retort in your usual suave/cool style, as I know that you wouldn't try anything but I saw an opening and had to try a joke (at least not to disappoint you, Leif) 

Ok, here is the ENTIRE feat in question:
Improved Defenses*
Benefit*: You gain a +1 feat bonus to Fortitude, Reflex, and Will. This bonus increases to +2 at 11th level and +3 at 21st level.

Merry Christmas, have a nice Yule and/or a happy holidays!

Ozymandias79


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

Ozymandias79 said:


> Simple answer is ALL the books and all online content from WoTC, with some restrictions
> 
> secondly, I am sorry, I apologizes for trying to be funny, as I honestly thought you would retort in your usual suave/cool style, as I know that you wouldn't try anything but I saw an opening and had to try a joke (at least not to disappoint you, Leif)
> 
> ...



Sorry I let you down, Oz!  I'll try to remember that I need to be less understanding and more combative with you in the future!  Grrrrr!
I totally understand about the feat now.  Hmmm, just thought that AC was a "defense".....

Feliz Navidad, Gaucho Gui!


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

I get get Faustus all level-up and everything, didn't I?

Yeah, looks like I did, with a little help from Ozy!  Thanks!

FYI:  My "edit" to Faustus today was to change 'gain' to 'gains' in the next-to-last power listed on his sheet.


----------



## Ozymandias79 (Dec 24, 2010)

also If you want to you could ask r1 to switch to Faustus2 that I showed you earlier as he has better stats for avenger(that means better defenses) and ok so he are an chaser-type avenger IE no one will get away from him and ok it is change from a tiefling to bladeling but you could play as a tiefling/bladeling hybrid as fluff kinda like Kane who is a reflavored halforc as a hobgoblin

'the secret way to get to Faustus2 page, go to Faustus page and type a 2 after faustus in the address field then press enter'


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks, Ozy, Faustus2 appears to be somewhat superior.  I'll definitely consider this, so why don't you go ahead and work on r1 for me -- he's kinda a hard-ass about these things and he might respond better to you than he would to me.

Honestly, though, I'm not totally sure that I will want to switch -- give me a day or so to think about it, ok?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 25, 2010)

Ozymandias79 said:


> kinda like Kane who is a reflavored halforc as a hobgoblin




Kane's a bugbear, much scarier  Actually the reason I changed the "crunch" to half-orc is that the bugbear was overpowered with the oversized weapons and the two-weapon attacks of the barbarian. I love bugbears myself, giant, strong, and sneaky as hell... what's not to love? 



Leif said:


> Thanks, Ozy, Faustus2 appears to be somewhat superior.  I'll definitely consider this, so why don't you go ahead and work on r1 for me -- he's kinda a hard-ass about these things and he might respond better to you than he would to me.
> 
> Honestly, though, I'm not totally sure that I will want to switch -- give me a day or so to think about it, ok?




Your call Leif (or anyone), they're your characters as long as it's within the rules, I'm good with it


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2010)

Ozymandias79 said:


> also If you want to you could ask r1 to switch to Faustus2 that I showed you earlier as he has better stats for avenger(that means better defenses) and ok so he are an chaser-type avenger IE no one will get away from him and ok it is change from a tiefling to bladeling but you could play as a tiefling/bladeling hybrid as fluff kinda like Kane who is a reflavored halforc as a hobgoblin
> 
> 'the secret way to get to Faustus2 page, go to Faustus page and type a 2 after faustus in the address field then press enter'






renau1g said:


> Your call Leif (or anyone), they're your characters as long as it's within the rules, I'm good with it



See what I mean, Ozy? Real hard-ass, huh?   I still need a little more time to think, guys.....


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2011)

renau1g, how/why is it that you're not using the new bells/whistles for this thread?? Meaning the nifty new thread labels, of course.

Oh, and I still haven't gotten around to checking out the 'alternate' Faustus that Ozy made for me, much less deciding whether to use 'him' or not.  I'm pretty happy with the way he is now, though.....


----------



## renau1g (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess I'm just not hip enough?


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2011)

renau1g said:


> I guess I'm just not hip enough?



I would never say such a thing!  But...since YOU said it....


----------



## renau1g (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, so just to give a bit of OOC information to the group. There's little more to be gained from poor Hiccup. His knowledge is very limited, especially being the newest recruit. Happs may know more, now that you have a better idea what to ask. There will also be a few more opportunities when you arrive back at Oleg's as well so you can choose what to do. (Go Sandbox!). I need to update the OP site soon and will have this information there.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, I've a few questions about my future here.

1) What are the sum total changes going on? I understand we're losing someone as well. What's that leave us with in terms of party composition?

2) Ezmerelda's leaving is easy...if she gets tired of this, or just misses the sea, she could easily just decide to take off. She's free spirited that way.

3) What are the larger ramifications of this? Does Ezmerelda still exist in the Living Enworld game system? Does my new character have to be approved before I can rejoin? Am I even allowed to have another character?


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2011)

1. Mowgli's leaving. With Ruarc and Scorpius gone from the original group, that leaves: 
- Mari Champanel, Human Shaman (Scotley)
- Elurín, Half-Elf Druid (HandofMystra)
- Faustus, Tiefling Avenger (Leif)

So 1 leader, 1 striker, 1 controller. 

2. Ok. That makes sense.

3. There are 2 options for you with this. 1 - Ezmerelda can be retired and a replacement level 2 PC can be made in her place (with minimum xp for the level instead of your current total). She could be made available as an NPC for the DM's if you choose. The new character could join, but would need to be approved before she can earn xp (i.e. before the next time its awarded). The other option would be for Ezmerelda to leave the adventure and you can make a new PC at level 1 (I believe you qualify for 2 PC's). Ezmerelda can enter the tavern and go on another adventure with a different group, perhaps one more suited to her nautical, swashbuckling nature. The new level 1 PC can join up as part of the replacement forces. 

I think I will ask both JoeNotCharles and FourMonos if they'd like to join. That would add 1 warden (lvl 3) and one barbarian (lvl 1). The group would then have 1 defender, 2 strikers, 1 controller, and 1 leader, so whatever you'd like to play should fit very well into the group (i.e. door's wide open for you).

I hope that helps, let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2011)

Wow, we'll almost have a whole new party, then.


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2011)

Renau that helps a great deal, thanks!

My main consideration when thinking of characters for this game is that the character be one who actually is interested in gaining land/title/control/etc. The big problem with Ez is that she is a free spirit...the most she'd want is a ship or something to go around in and see different places. Control over an area of land is something she'd see as a tether...demanding her time and effort to maintain, while giving back nothing of value to her.

So I'd like to bring in a character with a bit more to gain from having territory. Offhand, I'm thinking perhaps a wizard...either a classic Wizard, or perhaps one of the Mage varieties from Essentials. Every mage wants a tower in some remote area where they can summon arcane monstrosities in peace, after all. And such a character could help the druid with control, or perhaps lean towards striking as a secondary.

My question is...how does a wizard arrive here now? How do I encounter and join the existing group? Just trying to get the brainstorming going, as it were.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2011)

*Suggestion for Shayuri?*

Perhaps your wizard was trying to clear enough territory on his/her own, but now has decided that it would make more sense to work with a group?


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2011)

Perhaps. Maybe the kobolds are keeping me prisoner...to have with those great radishes!


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2011)

I think there exists the possibility of a quality joke there about wizards and radishes.  It continues to elude me, however.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2011)

Hehe, yes wizard stew with the radishes would be delicious, although then we have an even larger question of why a wizard would go so deep on his/her own into a known dangerous land. An option is that word has gotten round in Brevoy that the Swordlords are finally making a serious attempt to cow the bandits controlling the Stolen Lands. There's a substantial gold reward offered, which may pique interest, there's fame to be gained, and with fame/power/influence perhaps the chance for land and title.

So if you came from Restov (or another city in Brevoy), you may have seen the Swordlords poster looking for people to help. If you took up said offer you could have traveled with a supply shipment heading to Oleg's Trading Post, a jumping off point for exploration of the region. You could await there until they arrive (which I could DM fiat happen with Ruarc suffering a debilitating sickness/injury that needs longer term care, Sorry Mowgli ). The other way could be that you have you're taken prisoner by one of the various groups here, either the kobolds, the bandits or "other" which you will encounter potentially soon-ish...


----------



## HandofMystra (May 2, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Hehe, yes wizard stew with the radishes would be delicious, although then we have an even larger question of why a wizard would go so deep on his/her own into a known dangerous land.



 How about a teleport ritual gone awry? Perhaps the apprentice (remember we are low level) wizard's master was supposedly sending him somewhere else, but sensed the great potential power in her apprentice and took the opportunity to send him far away into the Stolen Lands so as not to be a threat. Powerful people have been preemptive about potential threats since before Laius ordered the execution of Oedipus.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2011)

We can certainly return to Oleg's to facilitate the arrival of new recruits. 

I told Ruarc not to the radishes...


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP5Ges4plp4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Ralph Wiggum- They taste like burning[/ame]


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> How about a teleport ritual gone awry? Perhaps the apprentice (remember we are low level) wizard's master was supposedly sending him somewhere else, but sensed the great potential power in her apprentice and took the opportunity to send him far away into the Stolen Lands so as not to be a threat. Powerful people have been preemptive about potential threats since before Laius ordered the execution of Oedipus.




That's an option, teleporting magic is notoriously dangerous in the Shifting Seas also.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2011)

PS I've heard back from both FourMonos and JoeNotCharles and they're both in.  So we'll have three new party members (the two newcomers + Ezmerelda's replacement PC) and the departure of Ruarc and Ezzy.


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2011)

What characters are the two newcomers playing? Perhaps we can link backgrounds to some extent.

Oh wait, I see...Warden and Barbarian. But are they natives? From off-island? Perhaps I hired them as guides...


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2011)

Here's Ironheart\s sheet. He is not from this land. 

PC:Ironheart (JoeNotCharles) - L4W Wiki


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2011)

Here's some raw stats...still tinkering with background story.

[sblock=Arcata]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Arcata, level 2
Human, Wizard
Arcane Implement Mastery: Staff of Defense
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: Birth - Omen (+2 to Arcana)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 11.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 11.


AC: 21 Fort: 17 Reflex: 20 Will: 18
HP: 28 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Dungeoneering +7, Arcana +13, Religion +11, Nature +7, Insight +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Endurance +3, Heal +2, History +6, Intimidate +1, Perception +2, Stealth +1, Streetwise +1, Thievery +1, Athletics

FEATS
Wizard: Ritual Caster
Human: Staff Expertise
Level 1: Unarmored Agility
Level 2: Improved Defenses

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Freezing Burst
Wizard at-will 1: Beguiling Strands
Wizard at-will 1: Phantasmal Assault
Wizard encounter 1: Grasping Shadows
Wizard daily 1: Arcane Whirlwind
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Flaming Sphere
Wizard utility 2: Shield
Wizard utility 2 Spellbook: Memory to Mist

ITEMS
Spellbook, Defensive Staff +1, Magic Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +1, Brooch of Shielding +1
RITUALS
Unseen Servant, Make Whole, Create Campsite[/sblock]


----------



## HandofMystra (May 3, 2011)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Elurin has the Create Campsite ritual in case that matters


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 3, 2011)

Hello!  Can't wait to start playing with you.

So as someone who's going to be joining halfway through, what background should I read?  My character won't know most of the details of what's happened already, so I don't think I should read the entire thread, but I would want the basic background (like where you all are, I think).

The obvious way to have Ironheart join you is to have him stumble into the Feywild again, and then stumble out somewhere else.  But that's a bit generic, hopefully we can come up with something more tailored to the group.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2011)

*Faustus Tiefling Avenger of Lauto*

Faustus is growing impatient.

"Arrrrrrrrrr, I'm growing impatient with this dawdling!"

OOC:   Faustus tends to be a bit of a sorehead.  Just a bit.


----------



## FourMonos (May 4, 2011)

Greetings everyone!
Just wanted to say hello.
I was also curious with how much background I should look up.

I'm still working on his background/wiki, but my character is a stormsoul genasi barbarian Razam.  He is a loud, jovial fellow (unfortunately easily angered) who is a general embarrassment to his family/clan.  His wanderlust and family pushing got him adventuring.

His background actually is 'Chaos Burn' indicating spending some time in the elemental chaos.  Perhaps he also unintentionally ended up in this portal/dimension/whatever.

I'm fine with whatever explanation, happy to be aboard.


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2011)

Here's a brief synopsis of the adventurer's exploits so far, very brief in detail:

4e Kingmaker Conversion | Obsidian Portal

Long story short, all but Elurin were sent from Daunton as part of their outreach efforts to investigate the new island that appeared out of the mists. Elurin has a different reason, but that's not been revealed yet (if ever?).

The new island was even featured in a story in the Screamer - http://www.enworld.org/forum/5210643-post40.html


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> I'm still working on his background/wiki, but my character is a stormsoul genasi barbarian Razam.  He is a loud, jovial fellow (unfortunately easily angered) who is a general embarrassment to his family/clan.  His wanderlust and family pushing got him adventuring.
> 
> His background actually is 'Chaos Burn' indicating spending some time in the elemental chaos.  Perhaps he also unintentionally ended up in this portal/dimension/whatever.
> 
> I'm fine with whatever explanation, happy to be aboard.



Sounds like Razam and Faustus will get along famously!


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 4, 2011)

Hmm, Ironheart is probably very interested in the Living Isle's disappearance.  Maybe somebody could pose some NPC's talking about it as they pass him on the way into the tavern, which would wake him up.  Then he could find his own way to the site where it used to be.


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the note about Create Campsite, I'll pick a different ritual before we start. 

Quick background summary for Renau's approval, and general comments.

Arcata is a dispossessed noble. While she was away studying magic one of her family's noble rivals managed to pull off an attack. Through accusations and the fabrication of convincing evidence, they convinced the king (emperor, whatever the local high ruler is) that Arcata's father was disloyal and treasonous to the crown. By the time she could get back her parents had been executed, and her surviving family scattered; their land, titles and treasures all forfeit to the crown.

She went into hiding, trading what little finery she still had for inklings of arcane instruction; sometimes going hungry for the Art. In time she grew proficient enough to begin to earn a living, and that is when Arcata began to lay her plans for the rebirth of her House, and vengeance upon those who despoiled it.


----------



## HandofMystra (May 6, 2011)

SO Elurin is the last of the native's?


renau1g said:


> Here's a brief synopsis of the adventurer's exploits so far, very brief in detail:
> 
> 4e Kingmaker Conversion | Obsidian Portal
> 
> ...


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2011)

Depends! It's possible Arcata is native. I'm not sure what the political landscape of the island is. Renau, is that basic story I outlined something that could exist here on the island? If so, then no need for her to have come overseas.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2011)

Arcata could certainly be from the new land, there would be lots of intrigue and you'll see it developing later with the Swordlords. Shay - hat background is certainly appropriate for the adventure/setting.

[MENTION=79945]JoeNotCharles[/MENTION] - would that conversation be best in the tavern thread?

[MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION] - perhaps your PC entered the Feywild from the Chaos and as part of the shifting effect of the living isle moving it may have disrupted the boundaries between the worlds ever so briefly pulling your PC through?


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 7, 2011)

renau1g said:


> [MENTION=79945]JoeNotCharles[/MENTION] - would that conversation be best in the tavern thread?




Yeah, I think so.  Pose some nameless NPC's walking in and discussing the Living Isle's disappearance, and they I'll have Ironheart follow them.  Or I could pose both sides of the conversation.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2011)

Renau, good deal. Lets go with that then. I'll go over the mechanics again and tweak with the background in mind, then I should be good to go!


----------



## FourMonos (May 13, 2011)

Razam is ready to adventure!  

Here's his sheet: http://l4w.wikia.com/wiki/Razam_(FourMonos)

He has been submitted (to the huge list of character reviews).  I'll post in the thread when R1 indicates it is appropriate.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2011)

Ok, so we'll need to get the party back from the front lines and back to Oleg's (not that they're far out). I will NPC Ruarc to lead the party back to the Trading Post. I'll likely have them encounter Razam on the way and Shay's PC can perhaps meet them at Oleg's. Ironheart can also join up there... sound like a plan?

I'm going to post the conversation in the tavern thread for Ironheart, probably tonight.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2011)

De Plan!  De Plan! (I promise it sounded funnier in my head than it looks on the screen.)


----------



## FourMonos (May 15, 2011)

Just to keep all those interested informed (right, I'm guessing only r1 too, but I like to throw out a big net, just in case) I made a couple of changes to Razam's character sheet.
Thanks!


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 17, 2011)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]: If you want to bring in a full expedition, I could find them recruiting when I reach the waterfront.  Up to you.


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2011)

Doesn't matter to me, the last expedition crashed and the only survivors were the PC's (amazing how that always happens )


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2011)

Help, renau1g!  I've lost my link to Faustus's sheet!


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 18, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Doesn't matter to me, the last expedition crashed and the only survivors were the PC's (amazing how that always happens )




Seems hackneyed to have that happen twice... I'll arrive on my own.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2011)

I was deadly serious, renau1g, about losing my link to Faustus's sheet.  A little help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2011)

Too easy


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2011)

Leif said:


> Help, renau1g!  I've lost my link to Faustus's sheet!




Use the Google Leif. It's an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us. It binds the galaxy together. 

PC:Faustus(Leif) - L4W Wiki

A quick search for Faustus Leif L4W produced the link.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2011)

Velmont said:


> Too easy






Scotley said:


> Use the Google Leif. It's an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us. It binds the galaxy together.
> 
> PC:Faustus(Leif) - L4W Wiki
> 
> A quick search for Faustus Leif L4W produced the link.



Thanks, guys.  Scotley, you were a little bit slower than Velmont, and much more of a jerk about the whole thing.   Guess you're entitled after 30 years of friendship.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2011)

I did as Scotley. Each time I need a character sheet, I google: L4W PC _CharacterName __PlayerName_. It appear in the top 3 nine time out of ten.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2011)

Leif said:


> Thanks, guys.  Scotley, you were a little bit slower than Velmont, and much more of a jerk about the whole thing.   Guess you're entitled after 30 years of friendship.




After 30 years, I feel a moral obligation to seize such opportunities when you offer them up. Besides, I know should I present you a similar opening you'd do the same.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2011)

Scotley said:


> After 30 years, I feel a moral obligation to seize such opportunities when you offer them up. Besides, I know should I present you a similar opening you'd do the same.



I am encouraged by the fact that you still have SOME morals, questionable though they be.


----------



## HandofMystra (May 20, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Ok, so we'll need to get the party back from the front lines and back to Oleg's (not that they're far out). I will NPC Ruarc to lead the party back to the Trading Post. I'll likely have them encounter Razam on the way and Shay's PC can perhaps meet them at Oleg's. Ironheart can also join up there... sound like a plan?
> 
> I'm going to post the conversation in the tavern thread for Ironheart, probably tonight.



Umm, Elurin is the scout and has high Nature. So I am not sure that Ruarc will need to "lead". Isn't he sick on a litter anyway. Elurin will be glad to have his fried along in any case.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2011)

I said lead to just note what my thoughts were, as in, "hey, I'd like to get everyone back to the Trading Post, and it's easiest by having the now NPC do it so we can move one sooner, rather than subtly drop hints and wait for the party to return". As you probably figured out, my thoughts changed since that post and thought it easier to just have him fall ill and require help.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 20, 2011)

Speaking of getting people together, Ironheart is ashore and will be wandering around looking for civilization - some way of directing him to the party would be good.


----------



## renau1g (May 21, 2011)

Sounds good. I think I'll have [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] 's PC traveling to the coast and run across Ironheart. (Shay - you're still retiring Ezmerelda right?).


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

Yessir! In fact, I was just going to ask about how Arcata came to be here...

Ironheart is one of the PC's? Or is it a place?


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 21, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Yessir! In fact, I was just going to ask about how Arcata came to be here...
> 
> Ironheart is one of the PC's? Or is it a place?




Ironheart

Oops, I never finished restoring his background after it was lost in the wiki move...


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

Ah very cool!

We should work a few things out, like how long they've been traveling together, how they met and why they decided to travel together, how much they know of one another, etc etc...


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 22, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Ah very cool!
> 
> We should work a few things out, like how long they've been traveling together, how they met and why they decided to travel together, how much they know of one another, etc etc...




Here's how Ironheart got here, so far:

Hanged Man (8 posts)
Kingmaker (1 post)

So I imagine he doesn't know you, and is going to randomly bump into you while walking along the coast looking for civilization.


----------



## HandofMystra (May 30, 2011)

I am going to Japan - my first time out of North America. I am accompanying my 15 year old as he plays in the Magic the Gathering Pro Tour (he won a qualifying tournament that gives air fare for the Pro Tour, lest you think that I just travel around the world on a lark). I will be back at the third week of June. I will have internet access but I will be touristing/parenting, so feel free to NPC me. Elurin is interested in all things fey and does not believe in killing except in self-defense or to satisfy the group's charter. He will always try a diplomatic solution first.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2011)

Have fun and good luck to your son.


----------



## FourMonos (May 31, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> I am going to Japan - my first time out of North America. I am accompanying my 15 year old as he plays in the Magic the Gathering Pro Tour (he won a qualifying tournament that gives air fare for the Pro Tour, lest you think that I just travel around the world on a lark). I will be back at the third week of June. I will have internet access but I will be touristing/parenting, so feel free to NPC me. Elurin is interested in all things fey and does not believe in killing except in self-defense or to satisfy the group's charter. He will always try a diplomatic solution first.




Congrats (to you on the trip and your son for qualifying  ) and have a great trip!


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Ah very cool!
> 
> We should work a few things out, like how long they've been traveling together, how they met and why they decided to travel together, how much they know of one another, etc etc...




[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - can you post IC for Arcata and your meeting of Ironheart? You'd be traveling along the coast heading towards the Trading Post after reading the note from the Swordlords about the reward for "taming the Stolen Lands". As you need coin for the rebirth of your House it seemed a perfect opportunity. You will spot the large Wood Woad up ahead, apparently lost....


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2011)

Are such creatures commonplace in these lands, or would he be the first Arcata's seen?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2011)

Probably the first you've seen, they are rare. 

[sblock=Nature DC 19]
Wood Woads and Dryads share a common heritage. They typically seek vengeance for a tree (or each tree) that falls to an axe. To see one not protecting a forest is a surprise[/sblock]


----------

